# Afg General Abdul Raziq spewing venom against Pakistan



## Darth Vader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=691721730864356




He opened his mouth against Punjab which is Part of Pakistan arnt the afg forgetting 1 thing these Same Punjabi or Pakistani Sheltered them when they were thrown out of their own houses in Afg.
Even after 3 decades These thugs still run their mouth against the one who always helped them out and they think Pakistan is their enemy and here Pakistani think afg are their brother 
Even a dog is more loyal than these people he never barks at his master

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## third eye

Darth Vader said:


> *Even a dog is more loyal than these people he never barks at his master*



Is it being suggested that in this case Pak sees itself as the ' master' ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

No one thinks of them as brother just some internet keyboard warriors and analysts. Give the chance pakistan would kick them out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

General? General of drug trafficking? He looks higher on hashish then a cat who had just had his testicles removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

Darth Vader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=691721730864356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He opened his mouth against Punjab which is Part of Pakistan arnt the afg forgetting 1 thing these Same Punjabi or Pakistani Sheltered them when they were thrown out of their own houses in Afg.
> Even after 3 decades These thugs still run their mouth against the one who always helped them out and they think Pakistan is their enemy and here Pakistani think afg are their brother
> Even a dog is more loyal than these people he never barks at his master



don't take everyone serious dear ...... this guy is just anti Pakistan like many other who have no worth.

these stupid folks forget 'Kabul river' fall in 'Indus river' its not just a geographical reality its their destiny ....



third eye said:


> Is it being suggested that in this case Pak sees itself as the ' master' ?



just like Indo-Bangladesh relations ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

Salay kuttay kee maut ayee hai........... inalillahe...........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakdefender

Darth Vader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=691721730864356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He opened his mouth against Punjab which is Part of Pakistan arnt the afg forgetting 1 thing these Same Punjabi or Pakistani Sheltered them when they were thrown out of their own houses in Afg.
> Even after 3 decades These thugs still run their mouth against the one who always helped them out and they think Pakistan is their enemy and here Pakistani think afg are their brother
> Even a dog is more loyal than these people he never barks at his master



he doesnt look like a very bright fellow, seems wet behind the ears. .
how man years does it take for an idiot to become a "general" in the afghan army , judging by this goon , neither intelligence nor experience is required to become a "general" in the gay afghan army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Afghan-India

General Raziq the man!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jungibaaz

That's what they do best, running their mouths off, lying, running their mouths off some more, brain fart related to the ISI, cry, whine and continue running their mouths off.

Evil punjabi ISI.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darth Vader

third eye said:


> Is it being suggested that in this case Pak sees itself as the ' master' ?


Pak was never master they thaught of them as brothers , Pak Helped out Afg when their was no one their for them Pak stood by them and Even after 3 decades Pakistan is still paying the price , When afghani Came they brought Drugs , weapons , crime culture in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jungibaaz

Darth Vader said:


> Pak was never master they thaught of them as brothers , Pak Helped out Afg when their was no one their for them Pak stood by them and Even after 3 decades Pakistan is still paying the price , When afghani Came they brought Drugs , weapons , crime culture in Pakistan



There's no doubt about that, we as Pakistanis all feel betrayed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

Darth Vader said:


> Pak was never master they thaught of them as brothers , Pak Helped out Afg when their was no one their for them Pak stood by them and Even after 3 decades Pakistan is still paying the price , When afghani Came they brought Drugs , weapons , crime culture in Pakistan


Yeah right, throwing out a decade long insurgency in Afghanistan was a real help. How did Pakistan stood by them? By accepting refugees, which it was bound to accept due to international law? And what price? Was there no drug smuggling in Pakistan before war, no gun culture, FATA did not exist before the war?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

third eye said:


> Is it being suggested that in this case Pak sees itself as the ' master' ?


dont quote out of context please...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Yeah right, throwing out a decade long insurgency in Afghanistan was a real help. How did Pakistan stood by them? By accepting refugees, which it was bound to accept due to international law? And what price? Was there no drug smuggling in Pakistan before war, no gun culture, FATA did not exist before the war?



how old r u ...???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

HRK said:


> how old r u ...???


Old enough to back my claims with facts instead of whining like an idiot about betrayel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Old enough to back my claims with facts instead of whining like an idiot about betrayel



ok than back your claims ..... with fact and figures ....I am waiting ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

HRK said:


> ok than back your claims ..... with fact and figures ....I am waiting ...


Everything I have said can be checked by doing a search. I don't live to serve lazy pakistanis like you.


----------



## livingdead

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Everything I have said can be checked by doing a search. I don't live to serve lazy pakistanis like you.


cant you reply with normal courtesy?
ontopic: yeah, bloody punjabis... always causing trouble.


----------



## HRK

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Everything I have said can be checked by doing a search. I don't live to serve lazy pakistanis like you.



running from your claim .... I am waiting .... plz post fact & figures which you gather during 'your research' this lazy Pakistani is really interested .....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakdefender

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Yeah right, throwing out a decade long insurgency in Afghanistan was a real help. How did Pakistan stood by them? By accepting refugees, which it was bound to accept due to international law? And what price? Was there no drug smuggling in Pakistan before war, no gun culture, FATA did not exist before the war?



typical hindu goon , no different than mehr chand khanna who conspired with khan abdul ghaddar khan to block the formation of Pakistan - he failed , afghans failed , now you all are just bitter that Pakistan has become the 800-pound nuclear gorilla that you *** holes cant do any thing about

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Multani

Darth Vader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=691721730864356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He opened his mouth against Punjab which is Part of Pakistan arnt the afg forgetting 1 thing these Same Punjabi or Pakistani Sheltered them when they were thrown out of their own houses in Afg.
> Even after 3 decades These thugs still run their mouth against the one who always helped them out and they think Pakistan is their enemy and here Pakistani think afg are their brother
> Even a dog is more loyal than these people he never barks at his master



he looks like a thug. Look at his face. Uneducated.

You cannot take a sold out Afghan and generalize it over the whole country of 50 million people.

Mixing nationalism with Islamic brotherhood is not appropriate. This general is playing politics, not Islamic brotherhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

He is a General ?  He looks like a Afghani cobblers or beggars that wander in Pakistan. No wonder they Hate us Punjabis, People will always hate successful people, Wanna know why world Hates USA sad truth is they are very successful apart from their policies. Afghans hate Punjabis coz we Booted them out and we are too smart for these Naswar people.

He can hate Punjabis but he can't harm us because we will slap his beggar face and ugly yellow teeth like anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

HRK said:


> running from you claim .... I am waiting .... plz post fact & figures which you gather during 'your research' this lazy Pakistani is really interested .....


If this lazy Pakistani is so interested he should do the research himself. As I said, I don't live to serve him, anyways, its lot better than whining about betrayal by Aghanistan after so many "favors" of Pakistan on Afghanistan. 

Anyways this is the link to the refugee law
International refugee law


----------



## Multani

smuhs1 said:


> No one thinks of them as brother just some internet keyboard warriors and analysts. Give the chance pakistan would kick them out.



This is all ethnic squabbles, like in Urdu we say

*Qom Parasti*

There is no Islamic Brotherhood in here, neither from the Afghan side, nor the Pakistani side.

Its plain and simple politics.

Happy politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

pakdefender said:


> typical hindu goon , no different than mehr chand khanna who conspired with khan abdul ghaddar khan to block the formation of Pakistan - he failed , afghans failed , now you all are just bitter that Pakistan has become the 800-pound nuclear gorilla that you *** holes cant do any thing about


Typical Muslim Goon, no different than Tikka Khan who killed millions of Bangladeshis to stop division of Pakistan- he failed, Pakistani army failed, and now you are just bitter that we divided your country in half in 13 days and you *** holes can't do anything about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

Jungibaaz said:


> There's no doubt about that, we as Pakistanis all feel betrayed.



Afghans feel betrayed too


----------



## Darth Vader

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Yeah right, throwing out a decade long insurgency in Afghanistan was a real help. How did Pakistan stood by them? By accepting refugees, which it was bound to accept due to international law? And what price? Was there no drug smuggling in Pakistan before war, no gun culture, FATA did not exist before the war?



90% of terrorist attack happening , drugs , guns are cz of those refugee , which international law plz en light me ?
before that in pakistan it was only in fata but when these refugee came they brought cheap drugs , weapons from these area and when they moved to other places they brought their shit with thm
more thn 3 million refuges are in pak the price 3 million people living in slums without property facilities cz problem where ever they go nd its like many of thm cant afford they prefer that way list goes on and since india cares abt thr afgn brothers thy r welcome to take thm nd feed thm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Jungibaaz said:


> That's what they do best, running their mouths off, lying, running their mouths off some more, brain fart related to the ISI, cry, whine and continue running their mouths off.
> 
> Evil punjabi ISI.


His rhetoric isn't much different from like of pakistani military's Hamid gul and company who use very similar language against India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pakdefender

HttpError said:


> He is a General ?  He looks like a Afghani cobblers or beggars that wander in Pakistan. No wonder they Hate us Punjabis, People will always hate successful people, Wanna know why world Hates USA sad truth is they are very successful apart from their policies. Afghans hate Punjabis coz we Booted them out and we are too smart for these Naswar people.
> 
> He can hate Punjabis but he can't harm us because we will slap his beggar face and ugly yellow teeth like anything.



If you want to have a good laugh , turn off the volume and play the video , the dumb expressions of this afghani are epic


----------



## Jungibaaz

sandy_3126 said:


> His rhetoric isn't much different from like of pakistani military's Hamid gul and company who use very similar language against India.



I don't take Hamid Gul seriously. There are people who twist the story, who have skewed views on every side. But the Afghan side is a bit more extreme and the kind of stupidity is almost universal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

I expected this from internet Afghani user but army general  their hatered for punjabis is quite deep


----------



## MilSpec

Jungibaaz said:


> I don't take Hamid Gul seriously. There are people who twist the story, who have skewed views on every side. But the Afghan side is a bit more extreme and the kind of stupidity is almost universal.


Did you expect anything better. Thier establishment will take sometime to gain some maturity, untill then you will encounter motor-mouths.


----------



## Jungibaaz

sandy_3126 said:


> Did you expect anything better. Thier establishment will take sometime to gain some maturity, untill then you will encounter motor-mouths.



No, that's the sad thing about their situation too, 35 years of war is no joke, and it shows. Nation building will take at least another 20 years, another 20 years of peace that is. At this rate, I see little if any progress.


----------



## l'ingénieur

He looks more clueless than a goldfish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

As they say, haters gonna hate


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Jungibaaz said:


> No, that's the sad thing about their situation too, 35 years of war is no joke, and it shows. Nation building will take at least another 20 years, another 20 years of peace that is. At this rate, I see little if any progress.



bro, the solution to this problem is fencing & mining the afghan border, this open border which keeps on biting us cannot go on, it has to be sealed ASAP, no matter how expensive this needs to be done, it should have been of the most important priorities after the nuclear program , fencing , mining & sealing of this snake of a open border is like an Anti venom dose for some one who has been bitten by a rattlesnake. & Pakistan has been stung by it ! , thus this anti venom dose ( sealing of the border) is no more an option but necessity of life

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

genmirajborgza786 said:


> bro, the solution to this problem is fencing & mining the afghan border, this open border which keeps on biting us cannot go on, it has to be sealed ASAP, no matter how expensive this needs to be done, it should have been of the most important priorities after the nuclear program , fencing , mining & sealing of this snake of a open border is like an Anti venom dose for some one who has been bitten by a rattlesnake. & Pakistan has been stung ! by it, thus this anti venom dose ( sealing of the border) is no more an option but necessity of life



I completely agree, no cost is too high. This open border has directly or indirectly cost as at least tens of billions of dollars already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Never trust an afghani, most thankless mofos.



Darth Vader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=691721730864356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He opened his mouth against Punjab which is Part of Pakistan arnt the afg forgetting 1 thing these Same Punjabi or Pakistani Sheltered them when they were thrown out of their own houses in Afg.
> Even after 3 decades These thugs still run their mouth against the one who always helped them out and they think Pakistan is their enemy and here Pakistani think afg are their brother
> Even a dog is more loyal than these people he never barks at his master

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

Akheilos said:


> dont quote out of context please...



Its not out of context, the example given by a Pak poster seemed out of place , hence the question.



HRK said:


> just like Indo-Bangladesh relations ....



Indo - BD relations are no where near how Pak sees Af,


----------



## ghoul

These mother*****s are in 100s of thousands in Punjab. Attock, Lahore, Rawalpindi is full of these illegal, namak haram people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

Darth Vader said:


> ... afg forgetting 1 thing these Same Punjabi or Pakistani Sheltered them when they were thrown out of their own houses in Afg...





haj9211 said:


> These ...are in 100s of thousands in Punjab. Attock, Lahore, Rawalpindi is full of these illegal, namak haram people.





bulbula said:


> I expected this from internet Afghani user but army general..





Jungibaaz said:


> There's no doubt about that, we as Pakistanis all feel betrayed.






I wanted to point out that it's not all Afghanis, not even majority,,, just a minority like *Northern Alliance* who are feeling powerful for now standing on the shoulders of *Dajjal and it's doggy india*. 
The minute these *terrorist mass-murderers (Dajjal & india)* are removed from Afghan, Northern Alliance will run for their lives.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

third eye said:


> Indo - BD relations are no where near how Pak sees Af,



oh i see, should i confirm this to @MBI Munshi ....


----------



## HRK

Shadow_Hunter said:


> If this lazy Pakistani is so interested he should do the research himself. As I said, I don't live to serve him, anyways, its lot better than whining about betrayal by Aghanistan after so many "favors" of Pakistan on Afghanistan.
> 
> Anyways this is the link to the refugee law
> International refugee law



What this backtracking from you claimed research ..... just to refresh your memory you mention some other issues in your post as highlighted under ....



Shadow_Hunter said:


> Yeah right, throwing out a decade long insurgency in Afghanistan was a real help. How did Pakistan stood by them? By accepting refugees, which it was bound to accept due to international law?*And what price? Was there no drug smuggling in Pakistan before war, no gun culture, FATA did not exist before the war?*



& for your kind information this law was applicable to all states neighbouring Afghanistan ..... may I know how much refugee India has accepted or other neighbouring countries .... ??

and the most basic question if Punjab [Pakistan] was the 'Dushman' why they seek refuge in Pakistan, why they did not choose USSR or its allied countries over Pakistan .... ???

one more thing for your kind information the above mention law only defines refugee and his rights but does not seize the right of states to accept or not to accept the refugee beyond its capacity..... do your research properly idiot .... (read the article IX of convention & protocol relating to the status of refugee)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Afghan-India

Multani said:


> he looks like a thug. Look at his face. Uneducated.
> 
> You cannot take a sold out Afghan and generalize it over the whole country of 50 million people.
> 
> Mixing nationalism with Islamic brotherhood is not appropriate. This general is playing politics, not Islamic brotherhood.



He has a long history in Anti-Taliban militias.
He saw his father and mother get murdered by masked Taliban members when he just was a boy, and since then he has fought both the Taliban and what he calls their masters.

Afghanistan has a population of 30 millions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

HRK said:


> & for your kind information this law was applicable to all states neighbouring Afghanistan ..... may I know how much refugee India has accepted or other neighbouring countries .... ??


India accepted millions during the 1971 war, you are welcome to verify it by visiting Kolkata.




> and the most basic question if Punjab [Pakistan] was the 'Dushman' why they seek refuge in Pakistan, why they did not choose USSR or its allied countries over Pakistan .... ???


Because of ethnic similarity and porus border, idiot.


> one more thing for your kind information the above mention law only defines refugee and his rights but does not seize the right of states to accept or not to accept the refugee beyond its capacity..... do your research properly idiot .... (read the article IX of convention & protocol relating to the status of refugee)


And what is the so called "capacity"? Did Pakistan raise any objection related to article IX on any international forum or are you just ranting like an idiot here?


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

evil Pakistan are should i say LOY Pakistan they want here is a map






he said punjab dushman but tell this brainless afghani that majority of Talibans who are fcking his ANA are either pushtoons from Balochistan or Balochi not punjabi what a dumb *** no wonder why they wanted to kill him if hashish addict like him are army officers of ANA nothing else to say about their training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

HRK said:


> oh i see, should i confirm this to @MBI Munshi ....



Indian domination over Bangladesh is all embracing and unremitting. Pakistan's involvement with Afghanistan does not compare. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Does India consider BD as its ' strategic depth " ?


----------



## farhan_9909

Doesnt more enemies makes us more powerful?


----------



## HRK

Shadow_Hunter said:


> India accepted millions during the 1971 war, you are welcome to verify it by visiting Kolkata.



And pushed them back after 16th December ......



Shadow_Hunter said:


> Because of ethnic similarity and porus border, idiot.



Uzbekistan, Tajikistan and Iran does not offer similar ethnicity .... ???
BTW I asked about India ..... who much Afghan refugee she had accepted ..... ???



Shadow_Hunter said:


> And what is the so called "capacity"? Did Pakistan raise any objection related to article IX on any international forum or are you just ranting like an idiot here?



its you who need to reread your own post .....you said its obligatory ...... I just corrected that "convention & protocol relating to the status of refugee" does not seize the right of non-acceptance of refugee of any State .....



third eye said:


> Does India consider BD as its ' strategic depth " ?



India 'need' any more depth ..... ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

Darth Vader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=691721730864356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He opened his mouth against Punjab which is Part of Pakistan arnt the afg forgetting 1 thing these Same Punjabi or Pakistani Sheltered them when they were thrown out of their own houses in Afg.
> Even after 3 decades These thugs still run their mouth against the one who always helped them out and they think Pakistan is their enemy and here Pakistani think afg are their brother
> Even a dog is more loyal than these people he never barks at his master



Ha ha islam hates dogs so please don't drag dogs who are mans best friend into the gutter with you. The aghans who lost their home was because you supported OBL and made him a guest lecturer in kakul academy. Kapisch?


----------



## HRK

Always Neutral said:


> Ha ha islam hates dogs so please don't drag dogs who are mans best friend into the gutter with you. *The aghans who lost their home was because you supported OBL* and made him a guest lecturer in kakul academy. Kapisch?



Oh sorry we forget earlier Pakistan was known as USSR .... we captured the Kabul .....


----------



## Always Neutral

HRK said:


> Oh sorry we forget earlier Pakistan was known as USSR .... we captured the Kabul .....



Ha ha poor come back. You captured Dacca to and where is it now?


----------



## shuntmaster

third eye said:


> Is it being suggested that in this case Pak sees itself as the ' master' ?


Thats funny, because the Afghans have ruled over Punjabi Musalmans over many centuries. Punjabi Musalman was never a ruler or even a warrior. It was only after 1857 mutiny that the Britishers put the rifles in the hands of Punjabi Musalaman and called them 'Martial race' and made them the foot soldiers of the British empire. Only after 1947 got to taste the power of ruling their own state. Since 1971, after humiliating defeat at the hands of Indian's, the Pakistani's have adopted the policy of gaining 'stratetgic depth' in Afghanistan and making it a defacto colony. They mid-wifed and imposed the tyrannical Taliban regime on Afghanistan in mid-1990's to achieve this goal and still continue doing it. The Afghans really hate this from the bottoms of their heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

by saying Punjab Talibans(PAK), he is saving his @$$ being kicked by local talibans...


----------



## PlanetWarrior

sur said:


> I wanted to point out that it's not all Afghanis, not even majority,,, just a minority like *Northern Alliance* who are feeling powerful for now standing on the shoulders of *Dajjal and it's doggy india*.
> The minute these *terrorist mass-murderers (Dajjal & india)* are removed from Afghan, Northern Alliance will run for their lives.....



Now I understand why the Afghans hate you Punjabis. With your attitude, what is there to like ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghoul

shuntmaster said:


> Thats funny, because the Afghans have ruled over Punjabi Musalmans over many centuries. Punjabi Musalman was never a ruler or even a warrior. It was only after 1857 mutiny that the Britishers put the rifles in the hands of Punjabi Musalaman and called them 'Martial race' and made them the foot soldiers of the British empire. Only after 1947 got to taste the power of ruling their own state. Since 1971, after humiliating defeat at the hands of Indian's, the Pakistani's have adopted the policy of gaining 'stratetgic depth' in Afghanistan and making it a defacto colony. They mid-wifed and imposed the tyrannical Taliban regime on Afghanistan in mid-1990's to achieve this goal and still continue doing it. The Afghans really hate this from the bottoms of their heart.



Why were Sikhs given a "martial race" title then? Brits wouldn't know how much butthurt they would cause in "non-martial" Indians, when they made that policy. I feel your heartbreak and pain. And TTP were made by JUI-F, Hameed Gul and Naseerullah Babar. None of them were Punjabis. Zia did not make Taliban, contrary to the popular opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuntmaster

haj9211 said:


> Why were Sikhs given a "martial race" title then? Brits wouldn't know how much butthurt they would cause in "non-martial" Indians, when they made that policy.


Brits labelled, anyone who butt-licked them and became willing to be their foot-soldiers, with martial race tag. Both the Punjabi Musalman and Sikh helped the British to suppress the 1857 mutiny which happened mostly in central and north-central India. Both Muslims and Hindus of Delhi, Oudh, Bihar, Bengal etc. were at the forefront of the anti-British mutiny, and none of them made it to the 'Martial races' list.



haj9211 said:


> And TTP were made by JUI-F, Hameed Gul and Naseerullah Babar. None of them were Punjabis. Zia did not make Taliban, contrary to the popular opinion.


They all worked for the Punjabi dominated Pakistan. TTP was mid-wifed by ISI in mid-1990's long after the death of Zia in 1988.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

HRK said:


> And pushed them back after 16th December ......


Another idiotic sentence, thats why I offered you to visit Kolkata, they are still living here, legally lots of them



> Uzbekistan, Tajikistan and Iran does not offer similar ethnicity .... ???
> BTW I asked about India ..... who much Afghan refugee she had accepted ..... ???


How can we accept refugees from a country we don't share a border with?



> its you who need to reread your own post .....you said its obligatory ...... I just corrected that "convention & protocol relating to the status of refugee" does not seize the right of non-acceptance of refugee of any State .....


No its you who needs to understand the meaning of that sentence, your government has never raised this issue in any international forum, so you can't come here and talk of betrayal by Afghans, you did not do Afghans a favor by accepting their refugees. Whenever war takes place in neighbourhood, refugees come. Musharraf should have thought about it before he opened PAFs bases for US.


----------



## Ra'ad

HRK said:


> these stupid folks forget 'Kabul river' fall in 'Indus river' its not just a geographical reality its their destiny ....


What do you mean by that?



Multani said:


> he looks like a thug. Look at his face. Uneducated.
> 
> You cannot take a sold out Afghan and generalize it over the whole country of 50 million people.
> 
> Mixing nationalism with Islamic brotherhood is not appropriate. *This general is playing politics*, not Islamic brotherhood.


He's definitely playing politics. He would rather refer to punjab rather than pakistan, trying to sending a message that their beef is not with Pathans, and only Punjab people. Trying to divide Pakistani nation. These guys are a puppet regime. Northern alliance. How long can they stay on the throne is yet to see. They'll be routed pretty soon by their internal civil wars. These northern afghans are systematically cornering southern pushtuns. They'll get it in their face pretty soon. Afghans themselves will stand against them.

As for Pakistan, we should purge our country of these afghans. Improve economically, and stop having any relations with them. They're dirtying our country. We should observe mutual isolationism with them. And most importantly, seal all of our western border. And only after that rout all foreign/bad guys from fata and balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Another idiotic sentence, thats why I offered you to visit Kolkata, they are still living here, legally lots of them



How much ....???



Shadow_Hunter said:


> How can we accept refugees from a country we don't share a border with?



So you are saying that the convention is applicable only to countries who share borders .....



Shadow_Hunter said:


> No its you who needs to understand the meaning of that sentence, your government has never raised this issue in any international forum, so you can't come here and talk of betrayal by Afghans, you did not do Afghans a favor by accepting their refugees. Whenever war takes place in neighbourhood, refugees come. Musharraf should have thought about it before he opened PAFs bases for US.



Musharaf .....??? seriously dear you need to read the history of Afghanistan .....

secondly i would advise you to read again your post and my post .... I just straighten the fact that refugee convention is not a necessary obligation .... which you said that Pakistan had to take refugee under international convention .... We accepted Afghan refugee as 'our brothers' not as the refugee from some war torn Nation ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Afghan-India said:


> General Raziq the man!



A man without balls and a big mouth with teeth in wrong direction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Darth Vader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=691721730864356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He opened his mouth against Punjab which is Part of Pakistan arnt the afg forgetting 1 thing these Same Punjabi or Pakistani Sheltered them when they were thrown out of their own houses in Afg.
> Even after 3 decades These thugs still run their mouth against the one who always helped them out and they think Pakistan is their enemy and here Pakistani think afg are their brother
> Even a dog is more loyal than these people he never barks at his master


keeping everything aside, look how young he is, and becomes a general at this age?? says allot about his experience, professionalism, and maturity ---- waise bhi he is shaking hand with a lady


----------



## KingMamba

shuntmaster said:


> Brits labelled, anyone who butt-licked them and became willing to be their foot-soldiers, with martial race tag. Both the Punjabi Musalman and Sikh helped the British to suppress the 1857 mutiny which happened mostly in central and north-central India. Both Muslims and Hindus of Delhi, Oudh, Bihar, Bengal etc. were at the forefront of the anti-British mutiny, and none of them made it to the 'Martial races' list.



Leave your bakwas in bharat madrasi, Punjabi Muslims did not put down the mutiny it was Punjabi Sikhs who helped the Brits because they hated the Mughals.



shuntmaster said:


> Thats funny, because the Afghans have ruled over Punjabi Musalmans over many centuries. Punjabi Musalman was never a ruler or even a warrior. It was only after 1857 mutiny that the Britishers put the rifles in the hands of Punjabi Musalaman and called them 'Martial race' and made them the foot soldiers of the British empire. Only after 1947 got to taste the power of ruling their own state. Since 1971, after humiliating defeat at the hands of Indian's, the Pakistani's have adopted the policy of gaining 'stratetgic depth' in Afghanistan and making it a defacto colony. They mid-wifed and imposed the tyrannical Taliban regime on Afghanistan in mid-1990's to achieve this goal and still continue doing it. The Afghans really hate this from the bottoms of their heart.



What is funnier is that in the 90s the talibs took marching orders from Islamabad so the "Punjabi establishment" controlled Kabul for a good 5 years or so. Yes Pakistan adopted strategic depth and since the adoption of such a policy Afghanistan is doomed to remain under the influence of the "Punjabi establishment" till the end of days.  They can hate all they want



bulbula said:


> Punjabi musalman this and that.... bhaiye jee as i said before we punjabis alone are good enough for Bharotis. 71 war not really a war. I am pretty sure hindus can defeat Pakistan as well if we invite Indian army. Bengalis were traitors, don't compare them with us.
> 
> After 1965 war hindus and their drug addict sikh slaves never though of invading Pakistan again. Hell it has been us who have provoked Bharat many times while being 7 times smaller! A hindu is born, short and weak, don't blame British for thinking you guys were not good enough. Even in Bangladesh you guys needed 15-1 advantage to invade Bongladesh, not my words but your own army general.
> 
> Afghanis p can hate us just like hindu d, it mean we are doing something good. After all i don't see so many bhaiyes in Bangladeshi forums lol



He is always talking about Punjabi Musalman, some Punjabi Musalman probably took his girl.  No other reason that explains why he so butt hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

bulbula said:


> Typical bhaiya who like to lick Afghani a**. We have another bhaiya who write similarly @Porus.



I thought he was a madrassi lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

bulbula said:


> Punjabi musalman this and that.... bhaiye jee as i said before we punjabis alone are good enough for Bharotis. 71 war not really a war. I am pretty sure hindus can defeat Pakistan as well if we invite Indian army. Bengalis were traitors, don't compare them with us.
> 
> After 1965 war hindus and their drug addict sikh slaves never though of invading Pakistan again. Hell it has been us who have provoked Bharat many times while being 7 times smaller! A hindu is born, short and weak, don't blame British for thinking you guys were not good enough. Even in Bangladesh you guys needed 15-1 advantage to invade Bongladesh, not my words but your own army general.
> 
> Afghanis p can hate us just like hindu d, it mean we are doing something good. After all i don't see so many bhaiyes in Bangladeshi forums lol
> 
> 
> 
> Where it always was.





KingMamba said:


> Leave your bakwas in bharat madrasi, Punjabi Muslims did not put down the mutiny it was Punjabi Sikhs who helped the Brits because they hated the Mughals.
> 
> 
> 
> What is funnier is that in the 90s the talibs took marching orders from Islamabad so the "Punjabi establishment" controlled Kabul for a good 5 years or so. Yes Pakistan adopted strategic depth and since the adoption of such a policy Afghanistan is doomed to remain under the influence of the "Punjabi establishment" till the end of days.  They can hate all they want
> 
> 
> 
> He is always talking about Punjabi Musalman, some Punjabi Musalman probably took his girl.  No other reason that explains why he so butt hurt.




I don't understand what you guys are trying to say, except trying to attack me personally using swear words..



bulbula said:


> Typical bhaiya who like to lick Afghani a**. We have another bhaiya who write similarly @Porus.





KingMamba said:


> I thought he was a madrassi lol.


Guys, its interesting you are discussing my ethnicity.. but what has it got to do what I wrote?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

shuntmaster said:


> I don't understand what you guys are trying to say, except trying to attack me personally using swear words..
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, its interesting you are discussing my ethnicity.. but what has it got to do what I wrote?



You write on us like a expert but didnt even knew that Afghanis gave up land byoend Hindu Kush for few silver coins? Mountains of Hindu Kush has always been natural boder between land of the pure and Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

bulbula said:


> You write on us like a expert but didnt even knew that Afghanis gave up land byoend Hindu Kush for few silver coins? Mountains of Hindu Kush has always been natural boder between land of the pure and Afghanistan.



Sir, I suppose its you who needs some history lessons. The border between British India and Afghanistan was decided based on a series of wars between Afghans and British.

The *First Anglo-Afghan War* (also known as *Auckland's Folly*) was fought between the British East India Company and Afghanistan from 1839 to 1842; 4,500 British and Indian soldiers, plus 12,000 of their camp followers, were killed by Afghan tribal fighters. It was one of the first major conflicts during the Great Game, the 19th century competition for power and influence in Asia between the United Kingdom and Russia.
The *Second Anglo–Afghan War* was fought between the United Kingdom and the Emirate of Afghanistan from 1878 to 1880, when the latter was ruled by Sher Ali Khan of the Barakzai dynasty, the son of former EmirDost Mohammad Khan. This was the second time British India invaded Afghanistan. The war ended after the British emerged victorious against the Afghan rebels and the Afghans agreed to let the British attain all of their geopolitical objectives from the Treaty of Gandamak. Most of the British and Indian soldiers withdrew from Afghanistan. The Afghans were permitted to maintain internal sovereignty but they had to cede control of their nation's foreign relations to the British.
The *Third Anglo-Afghan War* (also referred to as the *Third Afghan War*) began on 6 May 1919 and ended with an armistice on 8 August 1919. *It was a minor tactical victory for the British*. For the British, the Durand Line was reaffirmed as the political boundary between the Emirate of Afghanistan and British India and the Afghans agreed not to foment trouble on the British side. In the aftermath, the Afghans were able to resume the right to conduct their own foreign affairs as a fully independent state.



bulbula said:


> You write on us like a expert but didnt even knew that Afghanis gave up land byoend Hindu Kush for few silver coins? Mountains of Hindu Kush has always been natural boder between land of the pure and Afghanistan.


Are you suggesting that Afghans are *impure*?
Afghans traditionally consider river Indus as their eastern boundary..


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

shuntmaster said:


> Sir, I suppose its you who needs some history lessons. The border between British India and Afghanistan was decided based on a series of wars between Afghans and British.
> 
> The *First Anglo-Afghan War* (also known as *Auckland's Folly*) was fought between the British East India Company and Afghanistan from 1839 to 1842; 4,500 British and Indian soldiers, plus 12,000 of their camp followers, were killed by Afghan tribal fighters. It was one of the first major conflicts during the Great Game, the 19th century competition for power and influence in Asia between the United Kingdom and Russia.
> The *Second Anglo–Afghan War* was fought between the United Kingdom and the Emirate of Afghanistan from 1878 to 1880, when the latter was ruled by Sher Ali Khan of the Barakzai dynasty, the son of former EmirDost Mohammad Khan. This was the second time British India invaded Afghanistan. The war ended after the British emerged victorious against the Afghan rebels and the Afghans agreed to let the British attain all of their geopolitical objectives from the Treaty of Gandamak. Most of the British and Indian soldiers withdrew from Afghanistan. The Afghans were permitted to maintain internal sovereignty but they had to cede control of their nation's foreign relations to the British.
> The *Third Anglo-Afghan War* (also referred to as the *Third Afghan War*) began on 6 May 1919 and ended with an armistice on 8 August 1919. *It was a minor tactical victory for the British*. For the British, the Durand Line was reaffirmed as the political boundary between the Emirate of Afghanistan and British India and the Afghans agreed not to foment trouble on the British side. In the aftermath, the Afghans were able to resume the right to conduct their own foreign affairs as a fully independent state.
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that Afghans are *impure*?
> Afghans traditionally consider river Indus as their eastern boundary..



Sir Afghanis pi can consider anything they want, but fact remain hindu kush mountains were always natural boundry between land of the pure and central Asia. Mr i don't consider anyone impure, but its a fact we belong to land of the pure.

Sir I think they left out important detail, Afghanis gave up claim because of few silver coins. Also the fact that British air force bombed them pretty badly.


----------



## Thoryalai Zazai

> He opened his mouth against Punjab which is Part of Pakistan arnt the afg forgetting 1 thing these Same Punjabi or Pakistani Sheltered them when they were thrown out of their own houses in Afg.




I think Pakistanis need to acquaint themselves with the sour truths here. To Afghans, we were grateful that Pakistan and especially the United States helped us against the Soviet terror we raised arms against. However, that never gave you a license to become king-makers in Afghanistan and with the type of murdering louts you would never accept for your own leaders. I don’t hold the ordinary Pakistani people responsible, although your leaders clearly overstepped the line there. Did they really think that after losing life, limb and our possessions to liberate ourselves from the once powerful Soviet army, we’d simply roll over for them? We’d have been far more grateful, had Pakistan respected our determination to realize our national sovereignty.

To Afghans, death is better than to lose our liberties. The Americans, who happen to be world leaders enjoying the most powerful military force on the planet Earth, our prized sovereignty is respected. However, how is it you Pakistanis feel entitled to something different? I’m not here to argue with you….just telling you how it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Thoryalai Zazai said:


> I think Pakistanis need to acquaint themselves with the sour truths here. To Afghans, we were grateful that Pakistan and especially the United States helped us against the Soviet terror we raised arms against. However, that never gave you a license to become king-makers in Afghanistan and with the type of murdering louts you would never accept for your own leaders. I don’t hold the ordinary Pakistani people responsible, although your leaders clearly overstepped the line there. Did they really think that after losing life, limb and our possessions to liberate ourselves from the once powerful Soviet army, we’d simply roll over for them? We’d have been far more grateful, had Pakistan respected our determination to realize our national sovereignty.
> 
> To Afghans, death is better than to lose our liberties. The Americans, who happen to be world leaders enjoying the most powerful military force on the planet Earth, our prized sovereignty is respected. However, how is it you Pakistanis feel entitled to something different? I’m not here to argue with you….just telling you how it is.



There are a lots of wounds that need to be healed on both sides. There are tons of instances in which Afghanistan when they got the chance tried destabilising Pakistan and that of Pakistan destabilising Afghanistan. What is needed is to calm down and cooperate instead of bearing animosity on both sides. It would be great if we turn out to be like France and Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

Bilal. said:


> There are a lots of wounds that need to be healed on both sides. There are tons of instances in which Afghanistan when they got the chance tried destabilising Pakistan and that of Pakistan destabilising Afghanistan. What is needed is to calm down and cooperate instead of bearing animosity on both sides. It would be great if we turn out to be like France and Germany.


I guess Afganistan hatred to pakistan is same as the Pakistani hatred to US.US feels its helping Pakistan and Pakistanis feel they are helping Afganistan.


----------



## Bilal.

chhota bheem said:


> I guess Afganistan hatred to pakistan is same as the Pakistani hatred to US.US feels its helping Pakistan and Pakistanis feel they are helping Afganistan.



Maybe but both sides need to move to a better future of cooperation and mutual respect and partnership.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chhota bheem

Bilal. said:


> Maybe but both sides need to move to a better future of cooperation and mutual respect and partnership.


Thats the only way forward for better future,but for now they claim you support Afgan taliban and you claim they support ttp.


----------



## Bilal.

chhota bheem said:


> Thats the only way forward for better future,but for now they claim you support Afgan taliban and you claim they support ttp.



Zero sum game is not benefitting either. The only way forward is cooperate and respect each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thoryalai Zazai

Bilal. said:


> Maybe but both sides need to move to a better future of cooperation and mutual respect and partnership.



Agreed...in fact India, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Afghanistan, north Central Asia and even Iran and Turkey could all work to build a common future of mutual benefit if the will is there. You can burn a bridge down in an hour, but spend weeks building it (simple bridge implied here and not the Golden Gate bridge  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Thoryalai Zazai said:


> Agreed...in fact India, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Afghanistan, north Central Asia and even Iran and Turkey could all work to build a common future of mutual benefit if the will is there. You can burn a bridge down in an hour, but spend weeks building it (simple bridge implied here and not the Golden Gate bridge  )



The whole world can but between Pakistan and Afghanistan needs to happen yesterday because:

A) lives and livelihood are being lost as we speak
B) both countries are not realising their potentials
C) the returns can be realised in a very short span of time for both in terms of economy and prosperity

Instead of waiting for some grand change in the region we can get to a very good situation right now because other then attitudes nothing else needs to be fixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

Thoryalai Zazai said:


> I think Pakistanis need to acquaint themselves with the sour truths here. To Afghans, we were grateful that Pakistan and especially the United States helped us against the Soviet terror we raised arms against. However, that never gave you a license to become king-makers in Afghanistan and with the type of murdering louts you would never accept for your own leaders. I don’t hold the ordinary Pakistani people responsible, although your leaders clearly overstepped the line there. Did they really think that after losing life, limb and our possessions to liberate ourselves from the once powerful Soviet army, we’d simply roll over for them? We’d have been far more grateful, had Pakistan respected our determination to realize our national sovereignty.
> 
> To Afghans, death is better than to lose our liberties. The Americans, who happen to be world leaders enjoying the most powerful military force on the planet Earth, our prized sovereignty is respected. However, how is it you Pakistanis feel entitled to something different? I’m not here to argue with you….just telling you how it is.



Brother, there's a lot of harships that Afghanistan's people faced. We sympathise with you anywhere you go in Pakistan. We have Afghans living in Lahore,Khyber, Islamabad, Karachi, etc. You never hear anything about people being turned away etc. We, the average people of Pakistan would be there for Afghans whenever you need us. In fact the Afghans living especially in bigger cities are going to schools with us and intermingle freely as one of us (at least that's what I noticed) and many are doing trade.

*As far as the government is concerned, there are somethings that Afghan leadership (0.1% elite) miss or forget in their 'narrative' about Pakistan. For example why do they fail to mention that Pakistan security services, commando units, field officers FOUGHT ON THE GROUND in Soviet Jihad but always pinpoint the phase afterwards (Taliban). This is not only purely disrespectful but reeks of mental amnesia. Why not pinpoint that many Pakistan Army folk gave their lives/time/ resources for the soviet jihad and yeah this same Pak Army made mistakes later on. *

People like me have no problem accepting our mistakes otherwise. I would just like to tell you that there's millions of Pakistanis like myself who'd always wish the best for Afghanistan and hope that you find peace and stability afterward. 
Khuda Hafiz brother


----------



## ghoul

shuntmaster said:


> Brits labelled, anyone who butt-licked them and became willing to be their foot-soldiers, with martial race tag. Both the Punjabi Musalman and Sikh helped the British to suppress the 1857 mutiny which happened mostly in central and north-central India. Both Muslims and Hindus of Delhi, Oudh, Bihar, Bengal etc. were at the forefront of the anti-British mutiny, and none of them made it to the 'Martial races' list.
> 
> 
> They all worked for the Punjabi dominated Pakistan. TTP was mid-wifed by ISI in mid-1990's long after the death of Zia in 1988.



Punjabis didn't help mutiny because most of mutineers were bhaiyas. Punjabis never felt any affinity or sense of kinship with bhaiyas or Rajasthanis etc. The same bhaiyas that east India company had used to defeat Sikhs. Scotts didn't buttlick british, yet they got a martial race distinction. Martial race wasn't a purely political title. Also if you think martial race distinction was invalid, have a look at majority of nishan-e-haiders, param vir chakars, victoria crosses, and you'll see that there may be some truth in the theory. I believe you got too much influenced by Aakar Patel's historically inaccurate and heavily biased article. After all, he's a bania, which is a swear word in India. Go figure.

PS: Read about Gakhars, Janjuas and Khokhars if you think there wasn't a Punjabi warrior in history. Truth is, all these warriors were probably braver than any bhaiya or hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

@haj9211 @KingMamba @bulbula 

Guys , these hindus are talking about 'governing' lol when they have been ruled by every tom, Dick and Harry that came to the sub-continent. We were doing the Ruling on the other hand.When Babur the Mughal came to the sub-continent,his first allies were punjabi muslim rajputs who joined him and created a glorious empire . In fact they were his fiercest allies. When Akbar went to capture Mirza Hakim, his brother and one of his main enemies, he took with him Malik Darwesh khan Janjua and Sultan Said khan gakhar, two of his main generals. Read people like Arthur Brandreth or any historian worth his salt who wrote about Punjab. I have read 'research' from India but their intellectuals for some reason hide basic facts and don't give the whole historical picture which is written down in 100's of books. 
Moreover anybody who ruled over people in the Indus delta also ruled over India. *The only difference is that we are the people* *who were doing the ruling*. What about the Tughlaq dynasty who came to be through marriages of Punjabi muslim rajputs to Tughlaqs or Punjabi muslim Jatts to Tughlaqs.Are those Sayyids on the Delhi Sultanate NOT part of us? They *ARE* as they live in Punjab. It's all in the history books(thousands of them). What's more interesting is that these people know this whole thing but out of such a huge inferiority complex they like pulling people's legs.

*WHAT'S TRUE IS THAT A HINDU DID NOT RULE OVER INDIA 95+% of the time in THE LAST 1000 or so YEARS. SHAME!* Their British masters gave them this gift called 'India' because Hindus from Madras, Andhra, Bengal fought like donkies against OTHER Indians (primarily muslim rulers). Tipu Sultan and his enemies anyone . Same with the Maratha wars where for some cents, they sold their souls. Not only that but they were the main group fighting in Afghanistan . Sikhs also fought there but Punjabi muslims refused due to brotherhood. These same Hindus were then taken to Fiji , Mauritius, South Africa *IN CHAINS* and were called 'coolies' and yet they make all these fancy stories up.

SHAME! SHAME! SHAME! SHAME!

These hindu 'intellectuals' should stop lying and contorting facts about us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

ok we heard you so ?


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

The people who quelled the mutiny were Nepali Gurkhas, hindus from Bengal, Madras, Andhra (the same ones who fought against Sutlan Tipu) , in fact Hindus from all over the center and south and Sikhs. Rao Kharal khan (punjabi muslim rajput) brought the British to their feet. South Indian and Bengali Hindus on the other hand were later *TAKEN IN CHAINS* to work their master's plantations all over the world (even after they had fought all the wars for the White 'Sahib' master) .

*Shame ! Shame ! Shame ! Shame !*


----------



## third eye

haj9211 said:


> Punjabis didn't help mutiny because most of mutineers were bhaiyas. Punjabis never felt any affinity or sense of kinship with bhaiyas or Rajasthanis etc. The same bhaiyas that east India company had used to defeat Sikhs. Scotts didn't buttlick british, yet they got a martial race distinction. Martial race wasn't a purely political title. Also if you think martial race distinction was invalid, have a look at majority of nishan-e-haiders, param vir chakars, victoria crosses, and you'll see that there may be some truth in the theory. I believe you got too much influenced by Aakar Patel's historically inaccurate and heavily biased article. After all, he's a bania, which is a swear word in India. Go figure.
> 
> PS: Read about Gakhars, Janjuas and Khokhars if you think there wasn't a Punjabi warrior in history. Truth is, all these warriors were probably braver than any bhaiya or hindu.



Dear Friend

You need to revisit your facts.

Responding here would derail the thread.


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

In fact the Mughals conquered the sub-continent thanks to the Punjabi muslim rajputs. Even at the siege against Rana Sanga , it was Sankar khan Janjua who led the charge. It's in the BABURNAMA for God's sake. This is precisely what I'm saying brother, these Hindus lie to pump themselves up based on lies. What kind of 'research' are these people doing when they haven't even read THE VERY FIRST MUGHAL TEXT ITSELF , BABURNAMA. You're supposed to read 100's of books to be a researcher or journalist but not in Hindu Fascist India with the Saffron sweep. 

*SHAME! SHAME! SHAME! SHAME!*


----------



## Men in Green

Yarr, tum logun ne suna to hoga ke kutte to bhongte rehte hain.


----------



## ghoul

third eye said:


> Dear Friend
> 
> You need to revisit your facts.
> 
> Responding here would derail the thread.



I don't believe in Pseudo history. All the tribes I mentioned were warriors way before the british ever showed up. But agreed, it will derail the topic.



mughal arslan shah mirza said:


> @haj9211 @KingMamba @bulbula
> 
> Guys , these hindus are talking about 'governing' lol when they have been ruled by every tom, Dick and Harry that came to the sub-continent. We were doing the Ruling on the other hand.When Babur the Mughal came to the sub-continent,his first allies were punjabi muslim rajputs who joined him and created a glorious empire . In fact they were his fiercest allies. When Akbar went to capture Mirza Hakim, his brother and one of his main enemies, he took with him Malik Darwesh khan Janjua and Sultan Said khan gakhar, two of his main generals. Read people like Arthur Brandreth or any historian worth his salt who wrote about Punjab. I have read 'research' from India but their intellectuals for some reason hide basic facts and don't give the whole historical picture which is written down in 100's of books.
> Moreover anybody who ruled over people in the Indus delta also ruled over India. *The only difference is that we are the people* *who were doing the ruling*. What about the Tughlaq dynasty who came to be through marriages of Punjabi muslim rajputs to Tughlaqs or Punjabi muslim Jatts to Tughlaqs.Are those Sayyids on the Delhi Sultanate NOT part of us? They *ARE* as they live in Punjab. It's all in the history books(thousands of them). What's more interesting is that these people know this whole thing but out of such a huge inferiority complex they like pulling people's legs.
> 
> *WHAT'S TRUE IS THAT A HINDU DID NOT RULE OVER INDIA 95+% of the time in THE LAST 1000 or so YEARS. SHAME!* Their British masters gave them this gift called 'India' because Hindus from Madras, Andhra, Bengal fought like donkies against OTHER Indians (primarily muslim rulers). Tipu Sultan and his enemies anyone . Same with the Maratha wars where for some cents, they sold their souls. Not only that but they were the main group fighting in Afghanistan . Sikhs also fought there but Punjabi muslims refused due to brotherhood. These same Hindus were then taken to Fiji , Mauritius, South Africa *IN CHAINS* and were called 'coolies' and yet they make all these fancy stories up.
> 
> SHAME! SHAME! SHAME! SHAME!
> 
> These hindu 'intellectuals' should stop lying and contorting facts about us.



These people will always remain insecure. We might have not formed a government, but we weren't treated like dogs either neither did we allow anyone to treat us like one. These people on the other hand though. Alauddin Khilji formed a law in Delhi where if a muslim was to spit, the hindhus were to open their mouths. And obviously it did happen. Yet the same Allaudin Khilji could not destroy the Khokhars of Punjab even after trying. They should look at themselves in the mirror at least once before talking sh**.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

haj9211 said:


> I don't believe in Pseudo history. All the tribes I mentioned were warriors way before the british ever showed up. But agreed, it will derail the topic.



I wasn't referring to the tribes.


----------



## ghoul

third eye said:


> I wasn't referring to the tribes.



They are "Punjabi" nonetheless. And they were also the focus of Aakar Patel's article that this guy is so obsessed with.


----------



## Always Neutral

bulbula said:


> P
> 
> 
> Where it always was.



But not in your control. Please give up your ambition to conquer Afghanistan and concentrate on Karachi, before that goes out of your control.


----------



## Informant

Always Neutral said:


> But not in your control. Please give up your ambition to conquer Afghanistan and concentrate on Karachi, before that goes out of your control.



Ok Mr Not-so-Neutral, thank you.


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

haj9211 said:


> I don't believe in Pseudo history. All the tribes I mentioned were warriors way before the british ever showed up. But agreed, it will derail the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> These people will always remain insecure. We might have not formed a government, but we weren't treated like dogs either neither did we allow anyone to treat us like one. These people on the other hand though. Alauddin Khilji formed a law in Delhi where if a muslim was to spit, the hindhus were to open their mouths. And obviously it did happen. Yet the same Allaudin Khilji could not destroy the Khokhars of Punjab even after trying. They should look at themselves in the mirror at least once before talking sh**.



Mongols tried going through Punjab multiped times over a period of 100 years but they were never able to achieve their aims. Reason,All the big muslim rajput tribes like Janjua, Gakhar, Minhas, Bhatti were organized and acting like a buffer fighting alongside the Sultanate. Read about the Sialkot fort and how it was passed to Janjuas so they can easily maneuver against the mongols. Heck the very first time the Mongols tried, they were countered by Khokhars and Jalaludin minburnu who married his daughters to the Khokhars .These rajput groups are a master of strategy. *Khokhars brought Razia Sultana to power * . And yet just like you said these different groups maintained a sense of 'otherness' to the Central polity which was good.It's in multiple history books that incidentally have also been printed in India. I'm MUGHAL and I'm proud of these people. But nope, certain people with inferiority complexes are bringing half-assed nonsense everywhere.
Hindu Fascists should open up a book or two and stop being fixated on us.


----------



## Always Neutral

Informant said:


> Ok Mr Not-so-Neutral, thank you.



Ouch Loss of dacca hurt you? Well it was your stupidity even though you come from the same Ummah


----------



## Informant

Always Neutral said:


> Ouch Loss of dacca hurt you? Well it was your stupidity even though you come from the same Ummah



Not really, glad we separated actually. Tu kyun sardh raha hai bay?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

Informant said:


> Not really, glad we separated actually. Tu kyun sardh raha hai bay?



English forum speaking in bibberish makes no sense.



Informant said:


> Not really, glad we separated actually. Tu kyun sardh raha hai bay?



Come back to me when NW also separates from Pakistan and appoints Mullah Omar as their emir.


----------



## Informant

Always Neutral said:


> English forum speaking in bibberish makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Come back to me when NW also separates from Pakistan and appoints Mullah Omar as their emir.



Chal bay tu aya barda angrez kalay mun walay 

MO is our man, and NW aint separating. Playa try harder.


----------



## Always Neutral

Informant said:


> Chal bay tu aya barda angrez kalay mun walay
> 
> MO is our man, and NW aint separating. Playa try harder.



Gibberish guess thats your ploy to avoid answering hard questions. Debate with Mr. Z who says the pakistan army is not welcome in the Tribal areas.


----------



## Informant

Always Neutral said:


> Gibberish guess thats your ploy to avoid answering hard questions. Debate with Mr. Z who says the pakistan army is not welcome in the Tribal areas.



They are wholly welcome, you need to get better info mate.


----------



## Always Neutral

Informant said:


> They are wholly welcome, you need to get better info mate.



zarvan on another thread and he is Pakistani and from the Tribal areas. only one of you can be right

*Every Army is seen as outsider in Tribal areas they don't tolerate Armies that is why Jinah was such a genius he pulled out all the troops from Tribal areas and said Triabls are enough to make sure nothing happens to this border and nothing happened until the disaster Musharraf send the army in tribal areas*


----------



## Informant

Always Neutral said:


> zarvan on another thread and he is Pakistani and from the Tribal areas. only one of you can be right
> 
> *Every Army is seen as outsider in Tribal areas they don't tolerate Armies that is why Jinah was such a genius he pulled out all the troops from Tribal areas and said Triabls are enough to make sure nothing happens to this border and nothing happened until the disaster Musharraf send the army in tribal areas*



Zarvan is a resident terrorist who wouldnt miss a chance to kill you, honestly. You being Indian i presume 

Second he is Punjabi, not from Tribal Belt. He is from Punjab University and i have a few details on him. 

Again you are parroting a resident nutjobs word as truth and reality? 

I end my convo with you here seeing your academic depth.


----------



## Always Neutral

Informant said:


> Zarvan is a resident terrorist who wouldnt miss a chance to kill you, honestly. You being Indian i presume
> 
> Second he is Punjabi, not from Tribal Belt. He is from Punjab University and i have a few details on him.
> 
> Again you are parroting a resident nutjobs word as truth and reality?
> 
> I end my convo with you here seeing your academic depth.



My academic depth or lack of it did not lead to Karachi attack or the killing of 25 shia's on the same day. Zarvan btw is quite nice guy and i doubt he will kill me just because your perceive me to be an Indian. While Z may not have beer with i can have a chai with him.


----------



## Informant

Always Neutral said:


> My academic depth or lack of it did not lead to Karachi attack or the killing of 25 shia's on the same day. Zarvan btw is quite nice guy and i doubt he will kill me just because your perceive me to be an Indian. While Z may not have beer with i can have a chai with him.



Oh now red herrings have been used? The topic was NW wasnt it? I've seen your kind.

And trust me you have zero idea of his feelings for Indians. 

Im out.


----------



## Always Neutral

Informant said:


> Oh now red herrings have been used? The topic was NW wasnt it? I've seen your kind.
> 
> And trust me you have zero idea of his feelings for Indians.
> 
> Im out.


you are such an idiot as i posted my photo on another thread.


----------



## Always Neutral

bulbula said:


> Punjabi biraderis were divided, there was no concept of punjabi nationalism despite speaking punjabi language. Everyone was on their own. But only a bania will doubt warrior quality of these tribes.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you, you are bhiaya pretending to be gora now. Please stop sucking gora dick and come out,


Your level intellect reflects in your post. enough said looser.



bulbula said:


> Punjabi biraderis were divided, there was no concept of punjabi nationalism despite speaking punjabi language. Everyone was on their own. But only a bania will doubt warrior quality of these tribes.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you, you are bhiaya pretending to be gora now. Please stop sucking gora dick and come out,


Karachi 26 dead. Shias 25 dead on the same day. get a life


----------



## Always Neutral

bulbula said:


> Bhaiya stop pretending to be gora, its been years now but i remember who you are, always-bhaiya. Awal number ka harami beta apni gashti ami ka.



and you sir are an idiot speaking gibberish.


----------



## Always Neutral

bulbula said:


> Bhaiye stop reminding me who died when while sucking gora dick. You have some serious issues, pretending to be gora while being hindu Indian on Pakistani forum.



You can take a thirsty donkey to the lake but cannot make it drink. Describes you aptly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

bulbula said:


> Bhaiya stop pretending to be gora, its been years now but i remember who you are, always-bhaiya. Awal number ka harami beta apni gashti ami ka.



Hahahaha ... 

epic .. Had a good laugh.

No offense intended at anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

bulbula said:


> Bhaiya stop pretending to be gora, its been years now but i remember who you are, always-bhaiya. Awal number ka harami beta apni gashti ami ka.


Never expected a member calling another member's mother a prostitute getting tolerated on this forum. But hey.. change is the only constant 



bulbula said:


> Bhaiya stop pretending to be gora, its been years now but i remember who you are, always-bhaiya. Awal number ka harami beta apni gashti ami ka.


Never expected a member calling another member's mother a prostitute getting tolerated on this forum. But hey.. change is the only constant


----------



## Always Neutral

salman108 said:


> Hahahaha ...
> 
> epic .. Had a good laugh.
> 
> No offense intended at anyone.


Idiots come out in numbers and you seem to be one.



foxbat said:


> Never expected a member calling another member's mother a prostitute getting tolerated on this forum. But hey.. change is the only constant
> 
> 
> Never expected a member calling another member's mother a prostitute getting tolerated on this forum. But hey.. change is the only constant


Well what do you from a donkey.



Always Neutral said:


> Idiots come out in numbers and you seem to be one.
> 
> 
> Well what do you expect from a donkey.


----------



## KingMamba

third eye said:


> Dear Friend
> 
> You need to revisit your facts.
> 
> Responding here would derail the thread.



Punjabi Muslims did not take part, this is fact. Sikhs however were all to glad to help the gora against the Musalman and even Hindus who rebelled.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

shuntmaster said:


> Brits labelled, anyone who butt-licked them and became willing to be their foot-soldiers, with martial race tag. Both the Punjabi Musalman and Sikh helped the British to suppress the 1857 mutiny which happened mostly in central and north-central India. Both Muslims and Hindus of Delhi, Oudh, Bihar, Bengal etc. were at the forefront of the anti-British mutiny, and none of them made it to the 'Martial races' list.
> 
> 
> They all worked for the Punjabi dominated Pakistan. TTP was mid-wifed by ISI in mid-1990's long after the death of Zia in 1988.


wow amazing TTP came into being in 2007 kiddo not in 90s thats sums up ur knowledge about Pakistan and its war against TTP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahid Haroon

All afghan should leave the Pakistan. Govt should send them to their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

KingMamba said:


> Punjabi Muslims did not take part, this is fact. Sikhs however were all to glad to help the gora against the Musalman and even Hindus who rebelled.



Mate read some history before post and i am against no body but fact is a fact


----------



## KingMamba

ghazaliy2k said:


> Mate read some history before post and i am against no body but fact is a fact



Ok give me source if so, if I am wrong correct me no problem. I know the Punjabi Muslims in Jhelum, Ferozepur and Sailkot joined the revolt which ones did not? It was mostly sikh and Pashtun soldiers who stayed either neutral or helped Brits.


----------



## Rahi812

Darth Vader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=691721730864356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He opened his mouth against Punjab which is Part of Pakistan arnt the afg forgetting 1 thing these Same Punjabi or Pakistani Sheltered them when they were thrown out of their own houses in Afg.
> Even after 3 decades These thugs still run their mouth against the one who always helped them out and they think Pakistan is their enemy and here Pakistani think afg are their brother
> Even a dog is more loyal than these people he never barks at his master




Pakistan has a complete failure of the Afghanistan war. A lot of this blame goes to the foreign office. The foreign office has never been run on a professional basis.

Ideally foreign office runs the foreign policy and they keep checking the loopholes in their policy. For this they take the help of think tanks, foreign policy institutes and experts in international relations experts. All these factors were missing in Afghan policy.

One man policy was run in Afghanistan. All the stakeholders in the Afgan war were not taken into consideration. They were not properly contacted and taken into confidence.

Now this badly implemented Afghan policy has fired back.

The question is not about the Afghan stakeholders, most important question is, is there any lesson learned?

Yes lesson is learned, Pakistan first time in the history is without foreign minister. Is this a joke or a sharp reality?

Nawaz Sharif has thought when foreign office is not working, then why we need a foreign minister. But one thing he should do is close the foreign office and fire all the foregin office staff and run everything from prime minister's office. At least it will save budget on national treasury.


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

HRK said:


> How much ....???


Didn't count. Relevance?


> So you are saying that the convention is applicable only to countries who share borders .....


How else are they gonna enter here without a border?



> Musharaf .....??? seriously dear you need to read the history of Afghanistan .....
> 
> secondly i would advise you to read again your post and my post .... I just straighten the fact that refugee convention is not a necessary obligation .... which you said that Pakistan had to take refugee under international convention .... We accepted Afghan refugee as 'our brothers' not as the refugee from some war torn Nation ...


You can say whatever you want today. The point is you had no option other than accepting them at that point of time. You simply couldn't turn them back, even if you wanted. If you want to call it brotherly love, its fine, but you shouldn't call it betrayal when they cause problems. No country can do it. The best you can do is try sending them back, and we both know that's impossible.


----------



## Rahi812

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Yeah right, throwing out a decade long insurgency in Afghanistan was a real help. How did Pakistan stood by them? By accepting refugees, which it was bound to accept due to international law? And what price? Was there no drug smuggling in Pakistan before war, no gun culture, FATA did not exist before the war?



(Mistake: How did Pakistan stood by them? Correction: How did Pakistan stand by them?
Mistake: Was there no drug smuggling in Pakistan before war, Correction: Was there no drug smuggling in Pakitan before the war...)

The Afghan foreign policy was very badly run by Pakistan. The Afghan insurgency started by Americans, they were fighting against Russia. Pakistan entered in this war game without completely understanding the dynamics of this war. 

It is not only Pakistan, all the developing countries are doing the same thing. Foregin policy and internal policy are run by one man show. We also did the same thing in Kashmir, Sri Linka, Sikhs, Assam, Tamil Nadu and Assam. These are all the examples of badly run or one man run foreign and internal policy.

We elected Modi and Pakistan elected Nawaz Sharif. One is the killer and the other one is Mr. 50 %. These both are very good choices of ammunition mafia, financial mafia, drug mafia, etc. 

We have to localize the problem. The blame game will worsen the situation. Both countries are strengthening the hands of international mafia. All the developing countries are victims of international mafia.


----------



## CENTCOM

It is easy to indulge in the blame game and forget that we are trying to achieve same peace objectives in the region. Those who are working to destabilize the region would love to see friction between both nations. We must realize that we’ve come too far and made too many sacrifices to let our common enemies gain advantage and let any differences hold precedence over our common objectives in the region. It is our wish and desire to peace prevail throughout the region and that is simply not possible if both nations remain hostile towards each other. The leading candidates from Afghanistan along with the leaders from Pakistan have expressed their desire to improve the ties between Pakistan and Afghanistan. We also wish to see Afghanistan and Pakistan resolve any issues that are preventing both nations from forming a healthy working relationship.

Ali Khan
Digital Engagement Team, USCENTCOM


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

Rahi812 said:


> (Mistake: How did Pakistan stood by them? Correction: How did Pakistan stand by them?
> Mistake: Was there no drug smuggling in Pakistan before war, Correction: Was there no drug smuggling in Pakitan before the war...)
> 
> The Afghan foreign policy was very badly run by Pakistan. The Afghan insurgency started by Americans, they were fighting against Russia. Pakistan entered in this war game without completely understanding the dynamics of this war.
> 
> It is not only Pakistan, all the developing countries are doing the same thing. Foregin policy and internal policy are run by one man show. We also did the same thing in Kashmir, Sri Linka, Sikhs, Assam, Tamil Nadu and Assam. These are all the examples of badly run or one man run foreign and internal policy.
> 
> We elected Modi and Pakistan elected Nawaz Sharif. One is the killer and the other one is Mr. 50 %. These both are very good choices of ammunition mafia, financial mafia, drug mafia, etc.
> 
> We have to localize the problem. The blame game will worsen the situation. Both countries are strengthening the hands of international mafia. All the developing countries are victims of international mafia.


(Mistake: Sri Linka, Correction: Sri Lanka
Mistake: Foregin policy, Correction: Foreign policy....)
I am not blaming anyone. I am simply saying Pakistan is wrong to blame Afghans for its own mistakes.


----------



## HRK

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Didn't count. Relevance?



simple ... no relevance but u used Kolkata as an example .....



Shadow_Hunter said:


> How else are they gonna enter here without a border?



Well they travelled thousand miles to reach to Karachi, Lahore, Rawalpindi they could have travelled 'few more miles' to seek refuge in Delhi, Agra, Amritsar or Ahmedabad .... 



Shadow_Hunter said:


> You can say whatever you want today. The point is you had no option other than accepting them at that point of time. You simply couldn't turn them back, even if you wanted. If you want to call it brotherly love, its fine, but you shouldn't call it betrayal when they cause problems. No country can do it. The best you can do is try sending them back, and we both know that's impossible.



Sorry dear its you who is talking irrelevant thing as per you baseless narrative, I have already given u the reference of Article IX of the international convention ..... we had and we have the option available under international convention ....


----------



## Menace2Society

Afghanistan is roughly now 60 years behind Pakistan and even more when compared to other countries. And 60 years of nation building is a big if too.

6 million reported/illegal Afghan refugees currently in Pak with 2.5 million who are actively involved in crime and terrorist networks. Its the biggest burden on the state after Sindh.

When will this status be revoked and they are deported? Once they have gone back to their 1920s life remake then we can close the border. Who cares then what they think and talk about. Would be as much of a threat as a flea.


----------



## MastanKhan

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Yeah right, throwing out a decade long insurgency in Afghanistan was a real help. How did Pakistan stood by them? By accepting refugees, which it was bound to accept due to international law? And what price? Was there no drug smuggling in Pakistan before war, no gun culture, FATA did not exist before the war?



Hi,

There was no gun culture in pak---there was no drug culture in pak before the afg influx. Fata did exist but extremely peaceful. For drugs---the ground route thru iran was more popular.

You don't have to accept refugees---you can seal your borders for national security.

But if accepted they should have been kept in the camps----but paks acted brainless and gave the afghanese open access.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

we have millions of A$$holes like him , living and working illegally in our country ... this general should relax , Evil Pakistan and Pakistani will do no harm to him .... let the Americans leave .. and we will just sit and watch the talibans kick his and his masters A$$'s


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

What I'm usually blown away by is the mental amnesia some of these people have. *Pakistani Commandos, Officers, Intelligence operatives FOUGHT ON THE GROUND in Soviet-Afghan Jihad*. Why have they forgotten that part of the equation? Why always pinpoint the Taliban regime that came after? This is double standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

A short history of Afghan-Pakistan relation in Manga form. For the Historically illiterate:






& the reason why Afghanistan turn into such a sh.... Bad place:




Let it remind you that no country helped the Afghan more than Pakistan.

If anyone want to read more click here:
Afghanistan Manga - Read Afghanistan Manga Online for Free

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## That Guy

He's been accused of drug trafficking,murder and kidnapping, I don't think he has a lot of credibility even in his own country. Don't worry so much about what the Afghans say, worry about what they (may or may not) do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahi812

Shadow_Hunter said:


> (Mistake: Sri Linka, Correction: Sri Lanka
> Mistake: Foregin policy, Correction: Foreign policy....)
> I am not blaming anyone. I am simply saying Pakistan is wrong to blame Afghans for its own mistakes.



Thanks for the spelling correction. 

As far as Pakistan's Afghan policy is concerned, that is a complete failure. Pakistan is no doubt, facing the consequences of its strategic failure.

The problem with all the third world countries is their ruler's are the most corrupt people. That suits to the international mafia.

Just imagine, Pakistan has no foreign minister. The PM is holding the portfolio of foreign office. This shows the importance of foreign policy in the country.

Pakistan doesn't need any foreign policy, internal ministry and the defense ministry. The PM can handle all those portfolios.

There is nothing to worry about these politicians. They see their fate for sure.


----------



## Luftwaffe

This character clearly looks like a junkie over the top resembles a barber.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Reashot Xigwin said:


> A short history of Afghan-Pakistan relation in Manga form. For the Historically illiterate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & the reason why Afghanistan turn into such a sh.... Bad place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let it remind you that no country helped the Afghan more than Pakistan.
> 
> If anyone want to read more click here:
> Afghanistan Manga - Read Afghanistan Manga Online for Free



Even Japanese knows this, shame on Afghanis blaming their misery on us.


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

mughal arslan shah mirza said:


> What I'm usually blown away by is the mental amnesia some of these people have. *Pakistani Commandos, Officers, Intelligence operatives FOUGHT ON THE GROUND in Soviet-Afghan Jihad*. Why have they forgotten that part of the equation? Why always pinpoint the Taliban regime that came after? This is double standards.



This needs to be said, dontcha guys think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

Haha...what an embarrassment for educated Afghans abroad...a person with this level of IQ is a general in Afghan army, no wonder ANA has a bright future ahead..even our low level soldiers have more IQ than him..haha calling his fellow countrymen Punjabis...I'm amazed at his intellect.... dumb people like these in the top hierarchy levels of ANA will always be a benefit for Pakistan..may God keep him a general forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

MadDog said:


> Haha...what an embarrassment for educated Afghans abroad...a person with this level of IQ is a general in Afghan army, no wonder ANA has a bright future ahead..even our low level soldiers have more IQ than him..haha calling his fellow countrymen Punjabis...I'm amazed at his intellect.... dumb people like these in the top hierarchy levels of ANA will always be a benefit for Pakistan..may God keep him a general forever.



I don't know if he is Tajik. But i heard Tajiks in Kabul call Afghan pashtuns punjabis/pakis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

pakistanis are not all punjabi you mofo


----------



## Al-zakir

I didn't know Punjabi were Pakistani Taliban. I thought Taliban's hailed from Pakistan-Afghan boarder. 

However, his view should not be takes as view of nation of Afghanistan.


----------



## Zhukov

Yep. We habe always been taught that Afghans are our brothers.
But as i grew up and read about there history. I wasnt surprised by there attitude. Inferiority complex, Burdened under Indian Debt, Bunch of "Out ofnplace people".
I hope Doctor Abdullah adminitration will bring some maturity to Afghanistan and Good relations with all its neibours. unlike this Good for nothing Hamid karzai.


----------



## Rahi812

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Yep. We habe always been taught that Afghans are our brothers.
> But as i grew up and read about there history. I wasnt surprised by there attitude. Inferiority complex, Burdened under Indian Debt, Bunch of "Out ofnplace people".
> I hope Doctor Abdullah adminitration will bring some maturity to Afghanistan and Good relations with all its neibours. unlike this Good for nothing Hamid karzai.



Pakistan has always based its foreign policy on very euphoric ideology. Which, if we study history, we never come across this sort of diplomatic ideology. 

In international relations, there is not such thing as brothers, relations between the countries is based on the mutual benefits.
For a decade, it was infused in the minds of Pakistani's that Afghanistan is their backyard. Both countries are bonded together in greater Islamic relations. 

Pakistan didn't accommodate the different interest groups in Afghanistan. 

Now all those people, who are vocal against Pakistan, are those who were isolated and abandoned during Afghan policy.

Pakistan's Afghan policy has fired back. This is a complete failure of Pakistna's foreign office. The blame goes to the architects of Afghan policy. There is nothing to blame any Afghan groups, they are representing their own interest group. There is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## ShahidT

stereotypical drug addict bachabaz ugly farsiwan. hope the lady washed her hands a thousand times after touching that thing.


----------



## Menace2Society

These "generals" are like the ones in Iraq who desert at the first opportunity. Good luck with the civil war after NATO withdraw.


----------



## Thoryalai Zazai

MadDog said:


> Haha...what an embarrassment for educated Afghans abroad...a person with this level of IQ is a general in Afghan army, no wonder ANA has a bright future ahead..even our low level soldiers have more IQ than him..haha calling his fellow countrymen Punjabis...I'm amazed at his intellect.... dumb people like these in the top hierarchy levels of ANA will always be a benefit for Pakistan..may God keep him a general forever.



Abdul raziq Khan is a tribal leader within a subtribe among the Achakzais and head of the Provincial Police in Kandahar (not ANA or ANP). He's about 34 years old and naturally enough was raised in wartorn Afghanistan, hence the evident deficit in his education. However, that handicap is compensated by his sharp mind and street-wise persona, which has helped him deal significant blows to the Taliban, hence their repeated but failed attempts to assassinated him. It's thanks to Afghans like him as well as the broader ANA and ANP that the Taliban have completely failed to inflict any dent in both the Presidential elections this year. He's not an "embarrassment" but a source of our national pride, with his unorthadox policing (relative to nations free of conflict) notwithstanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thoryalai Zazai

Bilal. said:


> The whole world can but between Pakistan and Afghanistan needs to happen yesterday because:
> 
> A) lives and livelihood are being lost as we speak
> B) both countries are not realising their potentials
> C) the returns can be realised in a very short span of time for both in terms of economy and prosperity
> 
> Instead of waiting for some grand change in the region we can get to a very good situation right now because other then attitudes nothing else needs to be fixed.




It's a little more complicated than that I'm afraid.

The fact is that in light of Afghanistan's growing alliance with India, I punt that no matter the next President - be it Dr Abdullah or Dr Ghani - either man would likely tie up any meaningful settlement with Pakistan to that of an end to all hostilities between India and Pakistan. It is in Afghanistan's national interest to see the formation of a broader peaceful settlement across our region, given the immense economic advantages for all parties involved. If a long lasting settlement can be negotiated between our three countries, then all the rest as I've mentioned here would have little choice but to fall into line, for we'll be too big as a regional economy to be ignored. Moreover, to Afghans, any settlement with Pakistan would be meaningless if it risks estrangement with our Indian ally. As you can appreciate, they're very much a part of our compounded insurance against Pakistan in the current geopolitical trajectory.

I understand that my reflections here will not go too well among Pakistanis. However, sooner or later your leaders will need to read the writing on the wall, for the choices left to Pakistan are in fact dwindling by the day, with your country's fortunes needlessly going pear shaped for no good outcome to speak of. In contrast - and thanks to the American involvement in our country over the last 13 years - Afghanistan's fortunes have consistently improved. A glimpse at the Afghan economy offers optemism in light of consistant growth (even if in foreign funded life-support), the output in educated human capital grows exponentially, the increases in literacy are evident, advances in the Arts are immense, our media's professionalism rivals more advanced countries, significant social changes in society are making headway, improvements in gender perceptions are moving back to prewar days, major improvements in health and the growth of professionalism in the military and police forces delight us. In fact, those old enough to remember, have not seen a surge in national pride over our security forces and sportsmen since the pre-Communist days. With further improvements in national security and better governance, the potential for foreign investments are quite extraordinary and will eventually bring down unemployment significantly. Irrespective of any noise made by politicians or the media to the contrary, we Afghans know that our nation's on the right path. Can you however honestly tell me as a Pakistani that your people feel the same way?

On a positive note however, I believe the Pakistani government as well as elements within your security forces know that change needs to come from within Pakistan, before any serious discussions towards a permanent settlement in our region bares fruit. After all, Afghanistan is not turning back, the Americans will not disengage from our region and the Afghan-Indian relationship will only get stronger. I've no other way to put it when I say that your leaders are currently in a position to negotiate from a positioin of relative weakness. Although fortunately for you, Afghans, Indians as well as the Americans would sincerely like to help you make the right choices, rather than sharpen knives for any illconceived feast against you. Just as a Pakistan on an offensive via proxy against Afghanistan does not serve our national interest, neither does a dysfunctional Pakistan at our doorstep. Right now, it all depends on how quickly and effectively the Pakistani leadership acts and hope they'll act sooner rather than later. Too much time has already been wasted and mostly to the detriment of ordinary Pakistanis in particular.

Peace,
Thor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

Tomara King said:


> Rajasthani Rajputs were considered martial race and the best fighters in India, they make ur punjabi "tribes" shit their pants.
> 
> 
> Lol you guys have never had an empire part from Hindu shahis and you are bragging about being dogs to Turkic and Afghans fucking randis



You expect me to reply in a civil and historically attested manner after getting called "fucking randis"? Well, it's not going to happen. So stooping down to your mental level, here's my tit for tat response for you; "Prithviraj Chauhan dee maa da phudda". Teh sabh Tomar kunjriyaan dee bund maraan tel laa ke. Prithviraj's daughter Sonal Chauhan did kinky scenes with Imran Hashmi in one of his films. Lmao. I also heard Prithviraj's mother was a local gashti stripper.

PS: No offence to educated, open minded Indians who can have a normal discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

@Thoryalai Zazai, so be it. All for which Afghanistan was important to Pakistan in the past has pretty much eroded away. Strategic depth is not required due to nuclear umbrella. Pakistan-China trade corridor trumps need for trade corridor to central asia. Our doors are open to Afghanistan to settle bilateral issues mutually. But if Afghanistan wants to keep it a hostage to it's relations to other countries then it's Afghanistan right and choice without much worry for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

Tomara King said:


> Rajasthani Rajputs were considered martial race and the best fighters in India, they make ur punjabi "tribes" shit their pants.
> 
> 
> Lol you guys have never had an empire part from Hindu shahis and you are bragging about being dogs to Turkic and Afghans fucking randis



STFU. Punjabis stopped the march of the Alexandrian Greek armies. Battle of Hydaspes river was the last major war the Greeks fought and Alexander almost died in it. When the Greeks who had taken everything to the West of Punjab and miraculously 'returned' back home. You guys on the other hand were *SELLING YOUR OWN DAUGHTERS* to the muslim rulers for a 1000 years.

And the Shahis were one of the greatest regimes that ever took place in the sub-continent.

*THE MILITARY HISTORY OF THE SUBCONTINENT STARTS WITH PORUS, A PUNJABI.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Tomara King said:


> Rajasthani Rajputs were considered martial race and the best fighters in India, they make ur punjabi "tribes" shit their pants.
> 
> 
> Lol you guys have never had an empire part from Hindu shahis and you are bragging about being dogs to Turkic and Afghans fucking randis



Harami nasal deya chamar, tuadi p nu ki oyea si Mughala di wari? You guys were quick to give away your daughters to make peace with mughals.

Such shamefull tactic was never taken in to consideration by punjabis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghoul

mughal arslan shah mirza said:


> STFU. Punjabis stopped the march of the Alexandrian Greek armies. Battle of Hydaspes river was the last major war the Greeks fought and Alexander almost died in it. When the Greeks who had taken everything to the West of Punjab and miraculously 'returned' back home. You guys on the other hand were *SELLING YOUR OWN DAUGHTERS* to the muslim rulers for a 1000 years.
> 
> And the Shahis were one of the greatest regimes that ever took place in the sub-continent.
> 
> *THE MILITARY HISTORY OF THE SUBCONTINENT STARTS WITH PORUS, A PUNJABI.*



He should be thankful to Punjabis for killing the person who slayed their hero Prithviraj Chuahan. I'm talking about Muhammad Ghauri, who also made Prithviraj's son his bitch. Now they make fairy tales about how Prithviraj came back from the dead and killed him. One of them even found Prithviraj's grave in Afghanistan lol. The truth is, Muhammad of Ghaur was assassinated by Punjabi Khokhar daredevils, who killed him in Jhelum. The assassins were all captured and tortured to death, but they killed Muhammad Ghaur nonetheless. Also, these Rajasthanis got their arse kicked by Sher Shah Suri, while the Punjabi gakhars held against him on their own without surrendering or stopping the fight. According to Ain-e-Akbari, the Gakhars killed many labourers at Rohtas fort and captured many Afghan soldiers, many of whom the Gakhar chief sold into slavery. The Gakhar insurgency only stopped when Hamayun returned to the Mughal throne. But this guy should be trolled. It's fun to troll indians like him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

*Moreover, Humayun and his punjabi rajput muslim allies then thundered through the sub-continent*. From then onwards some of the best generals came from Muslim Punjab. What I find fascinating is that why are these Indians fixated so much on Punjabi muslims. They have taken their fetish for Punjabi muslims to a whole new level. Maybe somebody from Lahore rejected them and their advances


----------



## Jungibaaz

Menace2Society said:


> These "generals" are like the ones in Iraq who desert at the first opportunity. Good luck with the civil war after NATO withdraw.



When the time comes, the first to flee are always the commanders. You'll note this behaviour in most such episodes in history. The more notable people flee completely, the common foot soldier dissolves back into where it is they come from.

Should the day come where the ANA faces mass desertion, the commanding officers will be the first to leave, the common soldiers will go back to their tribes, lives and fight if they continue only as they did before the Northern Alliance formed a government.


----------



## Rahi812

Bilal. said:


> @Thoryalai Zazai, so be it. All for which Afghanistan was important to Pakistan in the past has pretty much eroded away. Strategic depth is not required due to nuclear umbrella. Pakistan-China trade corridor trumps need for trade corridor to central asia. Our doors are open to Afghanistan to settle bilateral issues mutually. But if Afghanistan wants to keep it a hostage to it's relations to other countries then it's Afghanistan right and choice without much worry for Pakistan.



Here you are mixing up two different facts. Both of them are important in its own context.

First of all China, the whole slogan of trade corridor with China, is just very political. Whenever word trade is used, it is bilateral.
Whole Pakistan-China trade is based on China gives very good commissions to the front man of their business deals. Which can be very easily called as bribery. China is not taking in return from Pakistan. Pakistani politicians are using this term Pak-China trade corridor is only for their own kick backs.

As far as Afghanistan, is concerned, there is lots of strategic depth in it. Pakistan has tackled Afghan policy very immaturely. Pakistan needs to revise its Afghan policy and should be well connected with all the Afghan groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT RAJA

haj9211 said:


> You expect me to reply in a civil and historically attested manner after getting called "fucking randis"? Well, it's not going to happen. So stooping down to your mental level, here's my tit for tat response for you; "Prithviraj Chauhan dee maa da phudda". Teh sabh Tomar kunjriyaan dee bund maraan tel laa ke. Prithviraj's daughter Sonal Chauhan did kinky scenes with Imran Hashmi in one of his films. Lmao. I also heard Prithviraj's mother was a local gashti stripper.
> 
> PS: No offence to educated, open minded Indians who can have a normal discussion.


We are proud of Prithviraj Chauhan, he is our hero and you can't use it against us. Your Punjabi rajputs are just cheap imitations of ours.



mughal arslan shah mirza said:


> STFU. Punjabis stopped the march of the Alexandrian Greek armies. Battle of Hydaspes river was the last major war the Greeks fought and Alexander almost died in it. When the Greeks who had taken everything to the West of Punjab and miraculously 'returned' back home. You guys on the other hand were *SELLING YOUR OWN DAUGHTERS* to the muslim rulers for a 1000 years.
> 
> And the Shahis were one of the greatest regimes that ever took place in the sub-continent.
> 
> *THE MILITARY HISTORY OF THE SUBCONTINENT STARTS WITH PORUS, A PUNJABI.*


Punjabis were defeated by Alexander, only Maurayan Empire could defeat Greeks. Only Indians defeated Greeks, not Punjabi farmer Hahahahaha. We saved you from Greek rule. 

Only 5 out of 36 Rajput clams gave up their daughters, you are lying again. Typical Punjabi. We Rajputs defeated the Umayyad Caliphate while they ruled you people, we stopped the Arabs. When people think warrior, they think about us. We are your masters.



bulbula said:


> Harami nasal deya chamar, tuadi p nu ki oyea si Mughala di wari? You guys were quick to give away your daughters to make peace with mughals.
> 
> Such shamefull tactic was never taken in to consideration by punjabis.


Idiot, only 5 of 36 clans gave their daughters. Typical punjabi liar, you people only do two things in life. Lie and farm, we fight and drink. We are the superiors, when Aurangzeb tried persecuting us, we rebelled and took our lands back. We always had a say in what happened.



mughal arslan shah mirza said:


> *Moreover, Humayun and his punjabi rajput muslim allies then thundered through the sub-continent*. From then onwards some of the best generals came from Muslim Punjab. What I find fascinating is that why are these Indians fixated so much on Punjabi muslims. They have taken their fetish for Punjabi muslims to a whole new level. Maybe somebody from Lahore rejected them and their advances


Rajasthani Rajputs defeated Arab Invaders, we rebelled against Aurangzeb and defeated him. We are the real rajputs, you punjabi rajputs are fake copies. We are your masters


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

DESERT RAJA said:


> We are proud of Prithviraj Chauhan, he is our hero and you can't use it against us. Your Punjabi rajputs are just cheap imitations of ours.
> 
> 
> Punjabis were defeated by Alexander, only Maurayan Empire could defeat Greeks. Only Indians defeated Greeks, not Punjabi farmer Hahahahaha. We saved you from Greek rule.
> 
> Only 5 out of 36 Rajput clams gave up their daughters, you are lying again. Typical Punjabi. We Rajputs defeated the Umayyad Caliphate while they ruled you people, we stopped the Arabs. When people think warrior, they think about us. We are your masters.
> 
> 
> Idiot, only 5 of 36 clans gave their daughters. Typical punjabi liar, you people only do two things in life. Lie and farm, we fight and drink. We are the superiors, when Aurangzeb tried persecuting us, we rebelled and took our lands back. We always had a say in what happened.
> 
> 
> Rajasthani Rajputs defeated Arab Invaders, we rebelled against Aurangzeb and defeated him. We are the real rajputs, you punjabi rajputs are fake copies. We are your masters



Bhil nasal deya rajputa, 5 clans or 28. Fact is majority of rajput girls were busy serving mughals just to escape war. Punjabis were ghairatmand qoum, such though never occured to us. I mean what was the point of rajputs ruling rajasthan in expense of their daughters?

Typical bhil thinking, thats why rajasthani rajputs looks like jungli bhils.

Punjabi rajputs imitate rajasthani rajputs? How when rajasthanis rajputs looks like chuhras?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

DESERT RAJA said:


> I told you that Punjabis are liars, yes it is 5 out of 36. Majority, salah beghairat, punjabis served as cheap cannon fodder, who knows how many were in their harems. That is how u became muslim kutta.
> Kutta, we rebelled against Aurangzeb and kicked Mughals out, could punjabi ever do that? Rajasthani Jat and Rajput kicked them out.
> 
> Look like Bhil? That is strange punjabi lie, we dont even let bhil drink from same tap as us. We treat musallman Rajput the same.
> Mc, we have churas on Punjab/Rajasthan border. We have people to compare with, we know what they look like. Punjabi rajput will try claiming our history but we defeated Arabs and kicked out Mughals. We are true warriors of the sub continent, you are a liar and a farmer.



You don't let your cousins bhils drink from same tap, but it doesnt change the fact who you are and how you look. Rajasthan is bhil land. See history and how punjabis was treated compared to your kind. There is famous saying in delhi, If muslim was going to spit then hindu will open his mouth.

Punjabis were ghairatmand, different breed of people. I am not saying punjabis always won, but no one dared to treat punjabi like a dog. Forget about giving away daughters so one can rule. Better to die then do what your kin did. Punjabi rajput dullah bhatti was fighting mughals when your girls were whoring themselves in front of mughals.


----------



## DESERT RAJA

bulbula said:


> You don't let your cousins bhils drink from same tap, but it doesnt change the fact who you are and how you look. Rajasthan is bhil land. See history and how punjabis was treated compared to your kind. There is famous saying in delhi, If muslim was going to spit then hindu will open his mouth.
> 
> Punjabis were ghairatmand, different breed of people. I am not saying punjabis always won, but no one dared to treat punjabi like a dog. Forget about giving away daughters so one can rule. Better to die then do what your kin did. Punjabi rajput dullah bhatti was fighting mughals when your girls were whoring themselves in front of mughals.


Mc, you are confused kutta. Bhils aren't that many, 5% Rajput, 10%Jat 20%Gujjar 20%Marwari 10%Brahmin and the rest are mixtures so not that many Bhil. Rajputs are elite group, not like Punjabi Rajput who's name has been ruined. 

Lol? Traitor rajputs served as high generals in Mughal Armies. Look at Hemu and Jai Singh. Any Punjabi served as general? Punjabis were like cannon fodder, no cared about them. When Aurangzeb started treating us bad, we kicked out the Mughals. You need to learn history lol. As you can see no one treated us bad. Can Punjabi ever defeat Arab like we did? The Arabs conquered you and forced you to convert, we kicked their ***'s. There is no comparison, no one could treat us like dirt or we kicked them out. Deadliest Warrior TV show in America said Rajathan Rajput could defeat Roman soldier in simulation. We are masters, you are farmers, there are no comparisons.


----------



## ghoul

DESERT RAJA said:


> Mc, you are confused kutta. Bhils aren't that many, 5% Rajput, 10%Jat 20%Gujjar 20%Marwari 10%Brahmin and the rest are mixtures so not that many Bhil. Rajputs are elite group, not like Punjabi Rajput who's name has been ruined.
> 
> Lol? Traitor rajputs served as high generals in Mughal Armies. Look at Hemu and Jai Singh. Any Punjabi served as general? Punjabis were like cannon fodder, no cared about them. When Aurangzeb started treating us bad, we kicked out the Mughals. You need to learn history lol. As you can see no one treated us bad. Can Punjabi ever defeat Arab like we did? The Arabs conquered you and forced you to convert, we kicked their ***'s. There is no comparison, no one could treat us like dirt or we kicked them out. Deadliest Warrior TV show in America said Rajathan Rajput could defeat Roman soldier in simulation. We are masters, you are farmers, there are no comparisons.



You do realize that the bhils whom you don't let drink from the same well as yours were the ones who Rana Pratap entrusted his women folk to? Is that how you repay them now? If you ask me, they should have raped all those rajasthani rajputnis. And are you denying the fact that Prithviraj was a gaandu? You do realize I'm trolling do you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

DESERT RAJA said:


> Mc, you are confused kutta. Bhils aren't that many, 5% Rajput, 10%Jat 20%Gujjar 20%Marwari 10%Brahmin and the rest are mixtures so not that many Bhil. Rajputs are elite group, not like Punjabi Rajput who's name has been ruined.
> 
> Lol? Traitor rajputs served as high generals in Mughal Armies. Look at Hemu and Jai Singh. Any Punjabi served as general? Punjabis were like cannon fodder, no cared about them. When Aurangzeb started treating us bad, we kicked out the Mughals. You need to learn history lol. As you can see no one treated us bad. Can Punjabi ever defeat Arab like we did? The Arabs conquered you and forced you to convert, we kicked their ***'s. There is no comparison, no one could treat us like dirt or we kicked them out. Deadliest Warrior TV show in America said Rajathan Rajput could defeat Roman soldier in simulation. We are masters, you are farmers, there are no comparisons.



Shameless bhil being proud of serving mughals. No we didnt serve as generals in Mughal army because it meant giving away our daughters. Mughals always demanded girls where ever they went. But for punjabis thats not acceptable.

Rajastan is shithole known as Bimaru. Look at youself and look at Punjab. Bhil rajput can only defeat someone in simulation, in front of punjabi his a** get kicked.



haj9211 said:


> You do realize that the bhils whom you don't let drink from the same well as yours were the ones who Rana Pratap entrusted his women folk to? Is that how you repay them now? If you ask me, they should have raped all those rajasthani rajputnis. And are you denying the fact that Prithviraj was a gaandu? You do realize I'm trolling do you?



And who says they didnt rape? Looking at how rajasthani rajputs looks.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

bulbula said:


> Shameless bhil being proud of serving mughals. No we didnt serve as generals in Mughal army because it meant giving away our daughters. Mughals always demanded girls where ever they went. But for punjabis thats not acceptable.
> 
> Rajastan is shithole known as Bimaru. Look at youself and look at Punjab. Bhil rajput can only defeat someone in simulation, in front of punjabi his a** get kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> And who says they didnt rape? Looking at how rajasthani rajputs looks.....



Haha Trolling aside, they look pretty similar to Sindhis. Don't you think?


----------



## DESERT RAJA

bulbula said:


> Shameless bhil being proud of serving mughals. No we didnt serve as generals in Mughal army because it meant giving away our daughters. Mughals always demanded girls where ever they went. But for punjabis thats not acceptable.
> 
> Rajastan is shithole known as Bimaru. Look at youself and look at Punjab. Bhil rajput can only defeat someone in simulation, in front of punjabi his a** get kicked.


Kutta, only strong Punjabi are Sikh. No one else is warrior. When foreigner think of Punjab they think of Bhangra and farmers, when foreigner think of Rajasthan they think of desert, warriors and castles. No one fears you people, we kicked Mughals out of our territory, you never could shameless beghairat. 
Just look at our valour and warrior traditions, we are ur superiors:














haj9211 said:


> You do realize that the bhils whom you don't let drink from the same well as yours were the ones who Rana Pratap entrusted his women folk to? Is that how you repay them now? If you ask me, they should have raped all those rajasthani rajputnis. And are you denying the fact that Prithviraj was a gaandu? You do realize I'm trolling do you?


I was exaggerating about the Bhils, it's only Jats that do that to them. To this day Bhil youth come to Rajputs for their education which we pay for and in older days we used to teach them archery.


----------



## ghoul

DESERT RAJA said:


> Kutta, only strong Punjabi are Sikh. No one else is warrior. When foreigner think of Punjab they think of Bhangra and farmers, when foreigner think of Rajasthan they think of desert, warriors and castles. No one fears you people, we kicked Mughals out of our territory, you never could shameless beghairat.
> Just look at our valour and warrior traditions, we are ur superiors:
> View attachment 35288
> View attachment 35289
> View attachment 35290
> 
> 
> 
> I was exaggerating about the Bhils, it's only Jats that do that to them. To this day Bhil youth come to Rajputs for their education which we pay for and in older days we used to teach them archery.



Are you denying the fact that Gakhars couldn't be defeated by Sher Shah Suri yet Indian rajputs were? Also are you denying the fact that Punjabi khokhars killed Muhammad Ghauri and resisted Tamerlane and Genghis Khan, when the whole world trembled at the mention of their names. Are you denying that when Babur came, he appreciated the Gakhar sultan Hathi Khan's bravery? Also are you denying the fact that a lot of colonial officers rated Punjabi musalman cavalry the best in sub-continent?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

DESERT RAJA said:


> Kutta, only strong Punjabi are Sikh. No one else is warrior. When foreigner think of Punjab they think of Bhangra and farmers, when foreigner think of Rajasthan they think of desert, warriors and castles. No one fears you people, we kicked Mughals out of our territory, you never could shameless beghairat.
> Just look at our valour and warrior traditions, we are ur superiors:
> View attachment 35288
> View attachment 35289
> View attachment 35290
> 
> 
> 
> I was exaggerating about the Bhils, it's only Jats that do that to them. To this day Bhil youth come to Rajputs for their education which we pay for and in older days we used to teach them archery.



Shameless bhil two paintings and last picture is actor of punjabi origin. When someone think of rajasthan it they think of jungli bhils.



haj9211 said:


> Haha Trolling aside, they look pretty similar to Sindhis. Don't you think?



Not really, its very hard to tell a part rajput from other lower castes in Rajasthan. This is what i have read in various forums said by Indians. Their genetics are also south indian shifted with 45%+ asi. They make just 7-8% of Rajasthan population anyway. On average they dont look like sindhis.


----------



## ghoul

bulbula said:


> Shameless bhil two paintings and last picture is actor of punjabi origin. When someone think of rajasthan it they think of jungli bhils.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, its very hard to tell a part rajput from other lower castes in Rajasthan. This is what i have read in various forums said by Indians. Their genetics are also south indian shifted with 45%+ asi. They make just 7-8% of Rajasthan population anyway. On average they dont look like sindhis.



That's a very high ASI. I think even Tamils are 50% ASI right? How high are Sindhis? Seraiki and Sindhi tend to be quite dark, but maybe it's the climate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT RAJA

bulbula said:


> Shameless bhil two paintings and last picture is actor of punjabi origin. When someone think of rajasthan it they think of jungli bhils.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, its very hard to tell a part rajput from other lower castes in Rajasthan. This is what i have read in various forums said by Indians. Their genetics are also south indian shifted with 45%+ asi. They make just 7-8% of Rajasthan population anyway. On average they dont look like sindhis.


I'm not trying to show how good looking we are, I'm showing how brave and inspiring we are. And that's a Rajasthani Prince, how is he a Punjabi actor? Lol.

That HarrapaDNA result is based of one sample, it's not conclusive. Please post pictures of Rajasthani Rajputs to show we look like Bhils



haj9211 said:


> That's a very high ASI. I think even Tamils are 50% ASI right? How high are Sindhis? Seraiki and Sindhi tend to be quite dark, but maybe it's the climate.


That result is based of one sample and it's unverified, you have to remember that loads of desert herders claim to be Rajputs as well. Also, this guy has never even seen a Rajasthani Rajput and he says we look like Bhils.

@haj9211 
Tell me if these people look like 45% ASI?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

DESERT RAJA said:


> I'm not trying to show how good looking we are, I'm showing how brave and inspiring we are. And that's a Rajasthani Prince, how is he a Punjabi actor? Lol.
> 
> That HarrapaDNA result is based of one sample, it's not conclusive. Please post pictures of Rajasthani Rajputs to show we look like Bhils
> 
> 
> That result is based of one sample and it's unverified, you have to remember that loads of desert herders claim to be Rajputs as well. Also, this guy has never even seen a Rajasthani Rajput and he says we look like Bhils.
> 
> @haj9211
> Tell me if these people look like 45% ASI?
> View attachment 35297
> View attachment 35298
> View attachment 35299
> View attachment 35300



The fact that internet rajputs keep coming with same set of people show something. punjabis don't even call themselves rajputs but raja, rana, rao etc.

And dumb *** he is not prince but punjabi origin actor who play role of Akbar, in joda akbar tv serial. Shameless hindus now proudly claim akbar fucked their daughters, and even make movies and serials on it. Kitna jhut bole gha bhghairat insaan, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

Ummayads conquered Sindh and came only to Multan.And they didn't try once to conquer punjab but multiple times. That tells us about your knowledge. Either way I've said it all and there's nothing left to say. And you don't have the balls to destroy Mughals. _Mughals used your women as cannon-fodder for their harems lol._ Mughals like Akbar and Aurangzeb took Islam to the farthest corners of the sub-continent. You Hindus on the other hand tried your best to regain some ahem ahem Ghairat after the Mughals were all but gone and EVEN THEN LOST all important wars to precisely the alliances that the MUGHALS had with other muslims.
_AND THE FINEST GENERALS IN MUGHAL ARMIES WERE PUNJABI MUSLIM RAJPUTS like MALIK DARWESH KHAN JANJUA and SULTAN SAID KHAN GAKHAR.There are many more_. You are absolutely ignorant .Read a book or two and come out of your complex. And no Mughals never mistreated their muslim brothers in faith in Punjab precisley because punjab is the Gold in the golden sparrow and will always be. Punjab was the crown jewel in Mughal empire . It was you lowly clowns who claim all sorts of non-sense but have been the people that muslims literally spat on in the last *1000 years*. Rani of chittor anyone lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thoryalai Zazai

DESERT RAJA said:


> I'm not trying to show how good looking we are, I'm showing how brave and inspiring we are. And that's a Rajasthani Prince, how is he a Punjabi actor? Lol.




The Rajputs are said to be ancient Arians from Afghanistan, possibly originating from Kandahar as has been argued. In these photos you've shared, they look completely Afghan....moreover, my own family have friends among Rajputs, and we find them honourable as a people, which often underlies courage and valour on the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

mughal arslan shah mirza said:


> Ummayads conquered Sindh you dumbass and came only to Multan.And they didn't try once to conquer punjab but multiple times. That tells us about your knowledge. Either way I've said it all and there's nothing left to say. And you don't have the balls to destroy Mughals. _Mughals used your women as cannon-fodder for their harems lol._ Mughals like Akbar and Aurangzeb took Islam to the farthest corners of the sub-continent. You Hindus on the other hand tried your best to regain some ahem ahem Ghairat after the Mughals were all but gone and EVEN THEN LOST all important wars to precisely the alliances that the MUGHALS had with other muslims.
> _AND THE FINEST GENERALS IN MUGHAL ARMIES WERE PUNJABI MUSLIM RAJPUTS like MALIK DARWESH KHAN JANJUA and SULTAN SAID KHAN GAKHAR.There are many more_. You are absolutely ignorant .Read a book or two and come out of your complex. And no Mughals never mistreated their muslim brothers in faith in Punjab precisley because punjab is the Gold in the golden sparrow and will always be. Punjab was the crown jewel in Mughal empire . It was you lowly clowns who claim all sorts of non-sense but have been the people that muslims literally spat on in the last *1000 years*. Rani of chittor anyone lol.


Calm down buddy. Too much red, can't find my sunglasses!

Akbar wasn't a muslim, he started his own hodgepodge religion called "deen e elahi"


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

^^^
When I say Akbar or any mughal for that matter, I mean the whole mughal military apparatus. Babur, Humayoun,Jehangir, Shah Jehan, Aurangzeb represent what again? My original point stands.


----------



## Thirdfront

I did not watch/read what OP posted but was it worst than what hafeed saeed (sic) and the elk say about India??


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

some one plz give me 10 lakh and 10 people i will personally kill this general of Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

We are BiG Country....we must treat Afghans with courtesy..........60% Afghans are Pashtuns (and they've no problem with us)...
North Alliance enjoying few days of Government, when US withdraws in 2016 they met with same Fate of IRAQ of todays....
..Lots of member here in that thread Deal with Afghans like Aliens...?? Remember we are BiG...So Patience is Virtue 



Multani said:


> This is all ethnic squabbles, like in Urdu we say
> Qom Parasti
> There is no Islamic Brotherhood in here, neither from the Afghan side, nor the Pakistani side.
> Its plain and simple politics.
> Happy politics.


Agree....


pakdefender said:


> If you want to have a good laugh , turn off the volume and play the video , the dumb expressions of this afghani are epic





Afghan-India said:


> General Raziq the man!


Hello! ... Whats the Problem with you??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Thoryalai Zazai said:


> I think Pakistanis need to acquaint themselves with the sour truths here. To Afghans, we were grateful that Pakistan and especially the United States helped us against the Soviet terror we raised arms against. However, that never gave you a license to become king-makers in Afghanistan and with the type of murdering louts you would never accept for your own leaders. I don’t hold the ordinary Pakistani people responsible, although your leaders clearly overstepped the line there. Did they really think that after losing life, limb and our possessions to liberate ourselves from the once powerful Soviet army, we’d simply roll over for them? We’d have been far more grateful, had Pakistan respected our determination to realize our national sovereignty.
> To Afghans, death is better than to lose our liberties. The Americans, who happen to be world leaders enjoying the most powerful military force on the planet Earth, our prized sovereignty is respected. However, how is it you Pakistanis feel entitled to something different? I’m not here to argue with you….just telling you how it is.


You seemz me a Good man....nice to meet with you


shuntmaster said:


> Thats funny, because the Afghans have ruled over Punjabi Musalmans over many centuries.


HISTORIC TIMELINE CONFIRMS YOU...
Pakistan was Passage of all Traders / Warriors / Good ones / Bad ones.....to HOME INDIA
Pakistan is not One nation we are mix of Turks/Aghans/Kashmiris/Persians/Arabs....
Iam Punjabi (Awan) we are here for last 10 Centuries....We were brought here by Sultan Mehmood Ghanzavi....We always supported Mughal, Afghan attacks in INDIA 
Your Above claim is so Baseless....it irritates me.....?? i think thats why you used them repeatedly here..


shuntmaster said:


> Musalman and Sikh helped the British to suppress the 1857 mutiny which happened mostly in central and north-central India. Both Muslims and Hindus of Delhi, Oudh, Bihar, Bengal etc. were at the forefront of the anti-British mutiny, and none of them made it to the 'Martial races' list.


There is not only 1 factor that you've mentioned above, Britisheers ruled Indian Subcontinent by HINDUS Muslim follies
- Marhata factor
- Deccan Tipu Factor
- Punjab Sikh factor
- Mughal decline
they kept on fighting each other & Britishers took one by one each of us...


----------



## Indus Falcon

Zarrar Alvi said:


> some one plz give me 10 lakh and 10 people i will personally kill this general of Afghanistan


Sub kuch haum he daien, to aap kis marz key dawa hoe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

Zarrar Alvi said:


> some one plz give me 10 lakh and 10 people i will personally kill this general of Afghanistan



14 people said the same, now they rest in one of Kandahars graveyards, will you become the 15th?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B+ Dracula

Afghan-India said:


> 14 people said the same, now they rest in one of Kandahars graveyards, will you become the 15th?


Baba G ! When you & your nation support VIRTUOSITY...then you get succeeded in Short or Long term, BUT If you are acting like Gang Warrior then your ARROGANCE will not Last long....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

mAsT bAbA said:


> Baba G ! When you & your nation support VIRTUOSITY...then you get succeeded in Short or Long term, BUT If you are acting like Gang Warrior then your ARROGANCE will not Last long....




Agha Gul, is was your countryman who acted like a gang warrior

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

ای ایران said:


> No you're not.


You're Naive....Uncle Tom
So we Pakistani are Heavenly Angels came into being INSTANTANEOUSLY without EVOLUTION.
.
Are you in senses...Dont you know HISTORY of tribes Of our Land..
BETTER NOT TO COMMENT WITH HALF KNOWLEDGE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

.[/quote]

@mAsT bAbA

Brother, Iranians have a great and historic civilization. Moreover, Iran was one of our best allies uptil the Shah and many Pakistanis remember that alliance. The current theocratic regime is also liked by many pakistanis and our relationship , though currently up and down, SHOULD not be allowed to turn sour. 
On the Mughal alliance with Ottomans or different local tribes, we are talking about a time when the idea of making alliances across different communities was the norm. Agreed on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Afghan-India said:


> 14 people said the same, now they rest in one of Kandahars graveyards, will you become the 15th?


tell him to get out of his castle built in Kabul he will feel the same pain felt by ahmad shah masood terrorist  and by the way stop using punjabi this punjabi that as you know all the ISI agents in afghanistan are pushtoons 



Abu Nasar said:


> Sub kuch haum he daien, to aap kis marz key dawa hoe?


nai yar market me khudkhush hamla awaro ki kami hai maybe someone from afghan refugee camp


----------



## B+ Dracula

ای ایران said:


> You're a Pakistani, your people have never been rulers of their own land until the British created your country and "partitioned" you from India. Your country didnt even exist until 1947. Before that you were the most conquered and defeated part of India, always losing to invaders and being ruled by foreigners that you now try to identify with because you are ashamed about historically being the losers among Indians.
> You were the slaves and servants of the Moghals, not their equals. Babur wrote in his own autobiography that he hated the subcontinent and that your people were ugly and filthy. I dont know why you think you can lie to other people across the internet and act like these foreign empires are apart of your peoples' past achievements when they are not. Moghals have nothing to do with Pakistanis. They were Timurid Turks came from Fergana in what is now Uzbekistan.


I realised you are retarded racist Iranin, need some attention.
*Iam Persian from my Father side & Moghul from Mother side,...And my new Identity is Pakistan*
1. (It wont matter for me to be asked iam persian, infact i prefer to be called Pakistani), In pakistan We are called Awans, we live in PUNJAB REGION....We have so many tribes living here for centuries, they all live in all parts of Pakistan but majority of them lives in PUNJAB
2. Turks were recognised after 1300 under Ottomans Empire, before they were Slaves of Arabs and Brave Soldiers, they took advantage of Arab Decline & become MASTER of their Master ...very next day.....
So we pakistanis are recognised after 1947......Now we're reality after HUGE Geographic / Demographic changes
3. If babur wrote...then What I do....Iam not INDIAN
4. I understand your point of Anger, Your Country is Middle size Country & you people just ruled your OWN KIND. No warfare history After ARABS CONQUEST OF IRAN.......Its a FACT *UNCLE TOM*




ای ایران said:


> You're Indians that were converted to Islam and became a new country only after World War 2, everybody knows this.


Stupid Man you dont know much about Pakistan....so...Shhhhhhh.....

List of Pakistani family names - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ای ایران

mAsT bAbA said:


> I realised you are retarded racist Iranin, need some attention.
> *Iam Persian from my Father side & Moghul from Mother side,...And my new Identity is Pakistan*
> 1. (It wont matter for me to be asked iam persian, infact i prefer to be called Pakistani), In pakistan We are called Awans, we live in PUNJAB REGION....We have so many tribes living here for centuries, they all live in all parts of Pakistan but majority of them lives in PUNJAB
> 2. Turks were recognised after 1300 under Ottomans Empire, before they were Slaves of Arabs and Brave Soldiers, they took advantage of Arab Decline & become MASTER of their Master ...very next day.....
> So we pakistanis are recognised after 1947......Now we're reality after HUGE Geographic / Demographic changes
> 3. If babur wrote...then What I do....Iam not INDIAN
> 4. I understand your point of Anger, Your Country is Middle size Country & you people just ruled your OWN KIND. No warfare history After ARABS CONQUEST OF IRAN.......Its a FACT *UNCLE TOM*
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Man you dont know much about Pakistan....so...Shhhhhhh.....
> 
> List of Pakistani family names - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



You wish! Your family isnt 'Persian' and isnt Mongolian either, so stop lying. You're just a sad little Pakistani that is ashamed of his Indian history so is trying to fake his own family tree. How sad and pathetic. The name Moghal comes from the Persian word _moghul_ which means Mongolian, but the irony is that the so-called "Moghals" never actually called themselves that so if you were really connected to those Turks that ruled you then you would have more sense and woulnt call yourself that either. But you are an obvious liar so it doesnt matter anyway.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

ای ایران said:


> You're Indians that were converted to Islam and became a new country only after World War 2, everybody knows this.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont agree with you because i have read differently.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Pakistani, your people have never been rulers of their own land until the British created your country and "partitioned" you from India. Your country didnt even exist until 1947. Before that you were the most conquered and defeated part of India, always losing to invaders and being ruled by foreigners that you now try to identify with because you are ashamed about historically being the losers among Indians.
> 
> You were the slaves and servants of the Moghals, not their equals. Babur wrote in his own autobiography that he hated the subcontinent and that your people were ugly and filthy. I dont know why you think you can lie to other people across the internet and act like these foreign empires are apart of your peoples' past achievements when they are not. Moghals have nothing to do with Pakistanis. They were Timurid Turks came from Fergana in what is now Uzbekistan.
> 
> 
> 
> About 10 years ago i was sent a copy of Babur's autobiography as a gift and have read through it twice. There wasnt any place called "Punjab" in his day, that name was given to northwest India by a different Moghal king over a century later, and Babur insulted and did not respect the natives that lived in northwest India in his book. Babur wrote about putting to death and beheading many Afghans and Indians in what is now Pakistan and building towers of skulls there as a warning to people not to resist the Turks invasion and to terrorize the locals into submission.
> 
> I have the original hardback version of his book from OUP but you can buy the re-released paperback edition here and read it all for yourself: The Baburnama: Memoirs of Babur, Prince and Emperor (Modern Library Classics): W.M. Thackston Jr.: 9780375761379: Amazon.com: Books


Babur and his mughals themeselves were not beautiful, Afghan historian of akbar times , abbas khan sherwani describe mughals as chinky eyed people with short legs, broad upper bodies with big round heads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ای ایران

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Babur and his mughals themeselves were not beautiful, Afghan historian of akbar times , abbas khan sherwani describe mughals as* chinky eyed people with short legs, broad upper bodies with big round heads*.


Correct, they have been described in that way in many accounts from that time. Temur and his army were described in the same way by eye-witnesses. Babur and his people were of course Timurids themselves so that is no surprise.


----------



## ghoul

ای ایران said:


> You're Indians that were converted to Islam and became a new country only after World War 2, everybody knows this.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont agree with you because i have read differently.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Pakistani, your people have never been rulers of their own land until the British created your country and "partitioned" you from India. Your country didnt even exist until 1947. Before that you were the most conquered and defeated part of India, always losing to invaders and being ruled by foreigners that you now try to identify with because you are ashamed about historically being the losers among Indians.
> 
> You were the slaves and servants of the Moghals, not their equals. Babur wrote in his own autobiography that he hated the subcontinent and that your people were ugly and filthy. I dont know why you think you can lie to other people across the internet and act like these foreign empires are apart of your peoples' past achievements when they are not. Moghals have nothing to do with Pakistanis. They were Timurid Turks came from Fergana in what is now Uzbekistan.
> 
> 
> 
> About 10 years ago i was sent a copy of Babur's autobiography as a gift and have read through it twice. There wasnt any place called "Punjab" in his day, that name was given to northwest India by a different Moghal king over a century later, and Babur insulted and did not respect the natives that lived in northwest India in his book. Babur wrote about putting to death and beheading many Afghans and Indians in what is now Pakistan and building towers of skulls there as a warning to people not to resist the Turks invasion and to terrorize the locals into submission.
> 
> I have the original hardback version of his book from OUP but you can buy the re-released paperback edition here and read it all for yourself: The Baburnama: Memoirs of Babur, Prince and Emperor (Modern Library Classics): W.M. Thackston Jr.: 9780375761379: Amazon.com: Books




An Iranian who has never been to Pakistan pretends to known more about Pakistan than Pakistanis themselves. You people were ruled for 700 years by your arch enemies, the Arabs. Mongols killed and raped thousands of weak cowards who live in your country. Alexander and his soldiers also raped hundreds of Persian women. And get your historical knowledge right before making a fool out of yourself and your countrymen. Perhaps your Imam Khomeini has blinded you people with pseudo-history and a fallacy of grandeur that you guys never had in your histrory. Rajputs of India were noble people, whose women would voluntarily commit mass suicides rather than finding themselves into the hands of foreign invaders. Persians on the other hand though, always offering cheap whores to please all the lusty foreigners. Perhaps you might also be a result of Alexander's soldiers' mass rapine in Persia.

All mongols got resisted by Khokhar rajputs of Punjab, including Genghis Khan and Tamerlane. The Khokhars also killed the Afghan Tajik invader Muhammad of Ghaur. Get your history right. And Babur clearly mentions in his diary that he ordered his men to respect the Punjabis/Potoharis of the salt range for he considered them "his own people". His first major allies in Punjab were the Janjua rajputs, who gifted him a horse in chain mail. He allied janjuas and everyone in "hills of Jud" because Janjuas had supported Tamerlane in his Indian invasion as they were staunchly anti delhi sultanate. Truth is, no one can subdue us martial races of Punjab. You might win in battle, but you won't be able to subdue us. Unlike Persian cowards, always getting their arse kicked by foreigners and then handing over their women to save their own miserable lives. Now buzz off.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

ای ایران said:


> You're Indians that were converted to Islam and became a new country only after World War 2, everybody knows this.


You should read about their history first.


----------



## Bilal.

@Jungibaaz @TaimiKhan @Manticore

This thread has become infected by racist bigots. A cleanup is requested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahmir

By "Punjab" and "Punjabi" he was actually referring to Afghan pashtun talibans who had made several suicide attemps on him. This guy is one small example of brainwashing that is taking place in afghanistan and balochistan by indian RAW agents to blame punjab and punjabis for any misery happening in their lives. It should be clear that he was attacked by afghan taliban controlled by Mullah omar by multiple times but for him, Mullah Omar and Afghan taliban are "punjabis/pakis" etc. because that is what the anti-taliban people call talbian in afghanistan despite them being pashtuns (from afghanistan).

Pakistan security officials should take a note of the level of RAW sponsored brainwashing that is taking place in afghanistan against the punjabis, the same is the case for terrorists in balochistan (RAW feeds them with the same narrative which is to make them anti-punjab and anti-punjabis). We need to develop a counter narrative and should refer to likes of this general and terrorists in balochistan as "Hindus", believe me these things help a lot in psychological warfare, if you want to win against your enemies just destroy their mind and psychology , you will not need to use a single bullet afterwards, call your adversaries in afghanistan and balochistan as hindus or RAW puppets officially.


----------



## ghoul

ای ایران said:


> Nobody outside of your "Punjab" has ever heard of any of these crap gypsy tribes you're talking about because they have no importance in World history and so you're trying to fabricate a new history for yourself because your real one is so shameful and pathetic.
> 
> Arabs did not rule Iran for 700 years, lol. Why do you lie so much? I mean, just look at how pathetic you really are. You come here and barefaced lie about things that can be so easily looked up and demolished.
> 
> Your "Punjab" people didnt even exist in Babur's time, so stop lying again. The word "Punjab" does not appear even once in the entire Baburnameh. During Babur's life time that name had not yet been imposed on you little weaklings by the Turks that ruled you, who incidentally took two Persian words, panj (five) and aab (water) to give your crappy region of India a new name.
> 
> So why do you continue to call yourself a "Punjab" anyway when this is a name imposed on you by your slave masters? What were you originally called before your foreign rulers gave you this new name they borrowed from Persian words?
> 
> Why dont you rename yourselves back to something native sounding from your own language, like bud-bud-dingis or something, lmao..
> 
> Your reply actually made me LOL. It is so cheap and peculiar that i am going to copy and paste it onto Facebook for laughs. This line of yours was the most audaciously stupid and comical: "_Truth is, no one can subdue us *martial races* of Punjab."
> _
> "Martial race"
> 
> 
> All 60 years of it? Sure.




Dude, go study proper history lol. And we were labelled a "martial race" by colonial racist theorists, and not some hairy Persian haha. You people are known cowards throughout the world. Now jealous of the fact that Khokhars fought Tamerlane in Punjab yet he massacred thousands of hairy Persians in Isfahan. Your women are known for getting raped throughout the world history with your weak, wretched and coward men watching and doing nothing to defend their honour. And "Bhera" and "hills of Jud" was the ancient name of northern Punjab, which appears quite often in Baburnamah and the Delhi sultanate history. Babur even appreciated the bravery of Sutan Hathi Gakhar, who resisted Babur's attack on his Pharwala fortress in Rawalpindi. Mughal historian, Ferishta, said that a thing called fear does not even exist in the minds of the Gakhars of northern Punjab unlike you hooked nosed semites, who always got labelled "cowards" in Greek literature. Genghis Khan also massacred hundreds of weaklings in Persia, yet got resisted by Khokhar punjabis+Shah of Khwarezm at the battle of Indus. 

And Pakistanis are indeed multi-ethnic, but since you haven't visited it, you wouldn't know shit. You don't know jack shit about this part of the world, yet claim to know so much. Your historical knowledge is almost non-existent. Go watch your state owned media channel for a world view. And get your facts right and don't make a fool out of your decent country fellows man. "Panj" is a Punjabi word for 5, and "Aab" is an Arabic word for water. 

And btw you people look like shit without nose jobs which your country is so known for. An average Persian looks like a hybrid between an Arab and a monkey. How do you live with so much hair?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahmir

ای ایران said:


> Nobody outside of your "Punjab" has ever heard of any of these crap gypsy tribes you're talking about because they have no importance in World history and so you're trying to fabricate a new history for yourself because your real one is so shameful and pathetic.
> 
> Arabs did not rule Iran for 700 years, lol. Why do you lie so much? I mean, just look at how pathetic you really are. You come here and barefaced lie about things that can be so easily looked up and demolished.
> 
> Your "Punjab" people didnt even exist in Babur's time, so stop lying again. The word "Punjab" does not appear even once in the entire Baburnameh. During Babur's life time that name had not yet been imposed on you little weaklings by the Turks that ruled you, who incidentally took two Persian words, panj (five) and aab (water) to give your crappy region of India a new name.
> 
> So why do you continue to call yourself a "Punjab" anyway when this is a name imposed on you by your slave masters? What were you originally called before your foreign rulers gave you this new name they borrowed from Persian words?
> 
> Why dont you rename yourselves back to something native sounding from your own language, like bud-bud-dingis or something, lmao..
> 
> Your reply actually made me LOL. It is so cheap and peculiar that i am going to copy and paste it onto Facebook for laughs. This line of yours was the most audaciously stupid and comical: "_Truth is, no one can subdue us *martial races* of Punjab."
> _
> "Martial race"
> 
> 
> All 60 years of it? Sure.




Unlike people of Iran , the people living in afghanistan and pakistan never had geographical identities, the identities in these regions were "tribal" based on the ancestral lineage, so people always had their identities based on tribal ancestral lineages, they are still very strong. We for example in punjab pakistan do not have any strong "punjabi" identity but rather a tribal or lineage identity. This "punjabi" identity is more famous in our "adversaries" rather than in our own region. So if the government changes the name of punjab tomorrow, no one in punjab is going to protest over it as it serves no exclusive identity for us.

I have a question why in afghanistan , the weak coward and docile people are all persian speaking people (tajiks, farsiwans) whereas the strong brave people are pashtuns who are tribal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ای ایران

Shahmir kashmir said:


> Calling others as brown as if your persians are from scandinavia, man you persians have huge inferiority complex.


Everyone has a brown-hole, but you clearly have several.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

ای ایران said:


> Talking out of your brown-hole again, how many do you have?
> 
> Islam does not permit Muslims to spit at other people, but maybe your Hindu religion does because of your strange caste system where you are from the bottom. But in the Middle East people tend not to spit, regardless of their ethnicity. We are not vulgar, obnoxious people like you among whom spitting is normal, even in your own homes. lol
> 
> Plus, stop lying again. Over 90% of the Afghan refugees in Iran are from the Hazara ethnic group living in central Afghanistan. Hardly any Tajiks took refuge in Iran, they stayed to fight the Soviets and then the Taliban. But as you admitted, millions of Pashtuns fled both the Soviets and the Taliban and took refuge among their ethnic kin in northwest Pakistan.


Panjshiris consider themeselves different of rest of tajiks. If you look at them, they are people of mountain who wear pakol and wasket like pashtuns and their women wear shuttlecok burqa like pashtuns, unlike the chadri of rest of tajiks. Panjsheris indeed bravely fought against soviet, but after that there is history of civil war and stupidities. Tajiks have retained original hanafi sunni islam while you iranis were forcibly converted to shia religion by safavids. Those who refused to convert, were tortured and hanged to death. 
Your shia hazaras didnt fought against soviets due to orders from iran. They look upto you due to common sect and you people treat them like dirt due to their mongolian features.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Shahmir kashmir said:


> I also have noticed the same thing, panjesheris are so different in their behavior and also in their looks from other docile tajiks living in kabul or northern afghanistan. Panjsheris physically seem to resemble with neighboring Nuristanis/pashais, maybe they are tajikified Nuristani/pashais, they indeed are an anomaly among the tajiks of afghanistan and the only people who have the courage to fight their opponents.


I myself didnt know about it, but on Afghanistan-forums, which was dominated by farsiwans, i was told that panjshiris could become a separate ethnicity in future. Its Panjshiris who are dominating ANA and were major force in northren alliance, rest of tajiks are pusies.
And this iranian guy is taking stand on tajiks here but many tajiks complain about racial bigotry and ill-behaviour of iranis with them in iran. They and hazaras were/are confined to camps in iran and they were banned from working. Its hazaras and tajiks who are shot en mass on border by iranian security forces and are hanged for small reasons. There was an iranian movie i watched, in which a kurdish boy of iran fall in love with hazara girl who secretly work in disguise as a boy , for extremely low wages as it is illegal for afghan refugees to work in iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

ای ایران said:


> You're a Pakistani, dont try to speak on behalf of Tajiks. They consider you their worst enemies. Hundreds of Pakistanis were detained, beaten and many summarily killed by Tajiks and Uzbeks in 2001-2002. They didnt show any mercy on your people that they caught in Afghanistan.


Tajiks under Ahmad shah masood , rabani etc recieved help from ISI and CIA against soviets, they were not serving interests of iran, your shia hazaras were your proxies in afghanistan. But during civil war, pakistan took the side of hikmatyar and then taliban, thus forcing tajiks to seek help from iran. Tajiks were not worst enemies of pakistan, they were rather indifferent. Due to pakistan's support for taliban, they begin to hate pakistan.
It would be better for iranis like you not to poke nose in internal affairs of afghanistan, go concentrate on iraq and middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghoul

ای ایران said:


> Nobody gives a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> What? You're a Pakistani, the most pussy people in history. Since your country was invented by the British, you have already been beaten and lost half of it in civil war and had 90,000 soliders of yours surrender to your bigger and better brother, India. You have failed to conquer Kashmir because you are so weak and crap and have lost all the wars you have fought over it. Even if you put all of the wars you have fought together, they are still just a small fraction of the length of time that ordinary Iranians were prepared to fight as conscripts against a mechanized and professional Iraqi army.
> 
> Your people OTHO, you just keep on surrendering and making cease-fires even with lightly armed tribal gangs because you are a bunch of weaklings that dont have the stamina to fight wars. You just give up and surrender instead of fighting to the end. This is the legacy you have of being the most pathetic, conquered and defeated people anywhere in the World. Always being ruled by foreigners and having no achievements to your name in any field.
> 
> 
> 
> Brown hole is what everyone has on their backsides, but what people like you have across their mouths too. But the fact that you want to see that as a comment about your skin colour is quite revealing about your insecurity about being brown. Also the fact that you are trying to talk to me about comparing skin colours is as hilarious as it is retarded. You obviously suffer from a massive inferiority complex about your skin colour and being brown. How sad. Keep dreaming about changing that.
> 
> And dont ever try to compare yourselves to us or talk about Persian women. It is beneath an Iranian to comment about what Pakistani people look like because we dont even consider you, let alone would ever think you are worthy of commenting on. Thats just a waste of time for us.
> 
> Dont compare yourself to Black people either. Negro?  Black people are far more physically superior and better looking than Pakistanis. You just reminded me of a sketch by Ariel Spears ripping Pakistanis/Indians to shreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His book, like any other narration of historical events that are published and peer-reviewed by other academics is obviously quoted and written with references to primary sources you idiot. But i know that you are both an intellectual weakling and a coward too that is too scared to read through books because the truth will hurt you.
> 
> Making up your own version of history to try and insult other people over the internet and sooth your inferiority complex is as pathetic as Pakistan's record in tackling poverty and winning wars.
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbish. Pakistanis on average are much weaker, skinnier and lighter-boned than Middle Eastern, European and African peoples.
> 
> And Iranians dont commit suicide. They'd rather fight and win, or fight and be martyred. We are not cowards like you that just surrender or commit suicide at the first sign of trouble like you just admitted your ancestors did, lmao...



Lol at me having an inferiority complex... I am a Potohari rajput. We are one of the most proud people on Earth. We don't need comparisons with Europeans or mythical Aryans to feel proud of ourselves. We are content with what we are, unlike your countrymen who daily post pictures of light eyed Iranian kids on internet forums, trying to prove that they are somehow related to Europeans. We also consider Persians as shameless people with loose women. The term used for your kind is "beghairat" in our country. And I can assure you, I would insult any Iranian in real life as too, if he/she talks shit.

And I saw how much you "defended" yourself when Alexander's men raped thousands of women. And are you calling Nusrat Khokhar and Jasrath(Sheikha) Khokhar two made up characters? The two lions of Punjab who faced Tamerlane like men on battlefield. While your kind trembled at their names. I mean how shameless are you? Is it made up history that Tamerlane killed everyone in Isfahan while the Persian cowards didn't fire a single shot? And when did my ancestors commit suicide? Why are you making things up now? But the truth is, if some foreign foe raped the women belonging to my homeland and I didn't do anything about it, I'd commit suicide rather than live a life of eternal shame and a shattered ego. Both Arabs and Greeks raped your women en mass, yet you claim to be a noble civilization. Don't kid yourself.

And you say that Persians don't care about us, while you are constantly trolling here. I mean you have no knowledge of the history and anthropology of this "sub-continent", yet constantly talking shit.



mughal arslan shah mirza said:


> Brothers,
> You're getting riled up by this character LOL. For all intents and purposes he might be a false-flagger (In fact it seems likely). Moreover, the history he's talking about is only known to him.
> *Tamerlane's ghazwa was against the Hindus of Delhi* where he erected towers of hindu skulls and took hindu slaves. Last time I checked that is not 'pakistan'. This is a FACT agreed on by all historians. In Pakistan area he went to different sufi shrines (though there were battles against him) and called on people to join him as the guy was a strict sufi (well for most historians he was a sufi) . And yes @haj9211 is absolutely right in that many muslims especially the Janjuas joined him because he was seen as a 'ghazi'. Read historians like Arthur Brandreth. It's right there in the history books.The khokhars fought valiantly against him though and soon thereafter took on the whole might of the Sultanate. In fact they encamped very near to Delhi and only stopped because it was mon-soon season. By that time encampments from all over were there to guard the area against them. *And yes there were fights against him in the Pakistan area but you don't see him boasting of creating towers of skulls or taking hostages*. *That's the Hindus of Delhi*. Heck he deliberately left most of the muslim rulers of Delhi alone but urged them not to 'stray' from the right Islam (He preferred Sayyid Muslims to be rulers, as according to many accounts Sayyids had a huge impact on his life). It's right there in the history books and agreed on by almost everyone. He did damage in one city here but what you're saying is about the Hindus of Delhi.
> Also brothers, don't be provoked to post racist stuff to counter the racists/fascists you see online. *Learning farsi and posing as an iranian online while being totally something else is not something out of the ordinary lol*  . In fact I can point to websites where ahem certain friends of ours are doing precisely this for this very same reason.
> *As far as Pakistan and 'civilization' is concerned, we're one of the oldest continuous civilizations on the planet through the Indus valley.*



I know a Janjua, who belongs to one of their chief families. He owns a hand written letter by Amir Timur himself. It's his prized family heirloom. And you're right, it's best to ignore this troll. He might be a false flagger or a little kid. I hope my posts didn't offend other Iranians reading this.

Also you're a mughal yourself, yet this idiot doesn't know that Pakistan is highly multi-cultural . What a tool lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ای ایران said:


> What? You're a Pakistani, the most pussy people in history



Says the one who was raped by every other nation... the arabs,mongols,turks... n got beaten by greeks... hmmm...



> Since your country was invented by the British,



No kid... millions died n millions sacrificed everything for its creation... googles it.



> you have already been beaten and lost half of it in civil war and had 90,000 soliders of yours surrender to your bigger and better brother, India.









See the map... it was a seperatist civil war... supported by a country 10 times our size... between our both wings... thousands of miles away... to people we had no cultural,ethnic ties... and tht too with a 20 : 1 ratio of indian soldiers n millions of bengalis for months...

While in Air :

Even in 1971, Pakistanis inflicted heavy damage on Indian military.

_"This airforce(the PAF), is second to none"
"The air war lasted two weeks and the Pakistanis scored a
three-to-one kill ratio, knocking out 102 Russian-made Indian jets and losing thirty-four airplanes of their own. I'm certain about the figures because I went out several times a day in a chopper and counted the wrecks below." "They were really good, aggressive dogfighters and proficient in gunnery and air combat tactics. I was damned impressed. Those guys just lived and breathed flying. "_

(General (Retd.) Chuck Yeager (USAF) , Book: Yeager, the
Autobiography).




> You have failed to conquer Kashmir because you are so weak and crap and have lost all the wars you have fought over it.



No.. thts coz your an idiot with no knowledge of history... 56% of Kashmir was taken by Pakistan in 48 ... even the Aksai Chin which was ceeded to china was won by us.... 65 was an unannounced attack by india in the dead of the night n this is what the international media reported:


In 1965,
_"Pakistan claims to have destroyed something like 1/3rd the Indian Air Force, and foreign observers, who are in a position to know say that Pakistani pilots have claimed even higher kills than this; but the Pakistani Air Force are being scrupulously honest in evaluating these claims. They are crediting Pakistan Air Force only those killings that can be checked from other sources."_

Roy Meloni,
American Broadcasting Corporation
September 15, 1965.


....

*1965 War, the Inside Story by R.D. Pradhan:*
In Chapter 8 titled "Of Cowardice and Panic", the author describes the *cowardice of Maj. Gen. Niranjan Prasad, the Indian general commanding officer in Lahore sector. When the general was fired upon by Pakistani forces, he "ran away". "On learning that, Lt. Gen. Harbakash Singh and the corps commander drove in a Jonga to the battlefront. Army commander found that the enemy (PAF) air attack had created a havoc on G.T. Road. (Indian) Vehicles were burning and several vehicles of 15 Division abandoned on the road, the drivers having run away, leaving some of the engines still running. Maj. Gen. Niranjan Prasad was hiding in a recently irrigated sugar cane field. As described by Harabakash Singh: "He (Prasad) came out to receive us, with his boots covered with wet mud. He had no head cover, nor was he wearing any badges of his rank. He had stubble on his face, not having shaved." Seeing him in such a stage, Harbakhash Singh asked him: "Whether he was the General Officer commanding a division or a coolie? Why had he removed badges of rank and not shaved? Niranjan Prasad had no answer." *

Pradhan's book contains many different entries by Indian Defense Minister Y.B. Chavan. A Sept 9, 1965 entry reads:* Had a very hard day on all fronts. Very fierce counter-attacks mounted and we are required to withdraw in Kasur area. COAS was somewhat uncertain of himself. I suggested to him that he should go in forward areas so that he will be in touch of realities. He said he would go next day.*

In Line of Duty: A Soldier Remembers,* Lt Gen Harbakhsh Singh reveals that not only did Gen Chowdhury play a very small role in the entire campaign, he was so nervous as to be on the verge of losing half of Punjab to Pakistan, including the city of Amritsar. Harbakhsh describes, in clinical detail, how our own offensive in the Lahore sector had come unhinged. The general commanding the division on Ichchogil canal fled in panic, leaving his jeep, its wireless running and the briefcase containing sensitive documents that were then routinely read on Radio Pakistan during the war. Singh wanted to court martial him, Chowdhury let him get away with resignation. *
According to Shekhar Gupta, the editor of Indian Express, *Harbkhash Singh recounts that a bigger disaster struck a bit to the south where the other division cracked up in assault, just as it encountered a bit of resistance. Several infantry battalions, short on battle inoculation, deserted and Singh gives a hair-raising account – and confirmation of a long-debated rumor – that Chowdhury panicked so badly he ordered him to withdraw to a new defensive line behind the Beas, thereby conceding half of Punjab to Pakistan. Singh describes the conversation with Chowdhury at Ambala where he refused to carry out the order, asking his chief to either put it down in writing or visit the front and take charge of the battle. *
.................

The London Daily Mirror reported in 1965:

*"There is a smell of death in the burning Pakistan sun. For it was here that India's attacking forces came to a dead stop.
"During the night they threw in every reinforcement they could find. But wave after wave of attacks were repulsed by the Pakistanis"*

.......................

_"*India",* said the London Daily Times, *"is being soundly beaten by a nation which is outnumbered by four and a half to one in population and three to one in size of armed forces."*_

............................


In Times reporter Louis Karrar wrote:

*"Who can defeat a nation which knows how to play hide and seek with death".*
.............................

*USA - Aviation week & space technology - December 1968 issue.*
_"For the PAF, the 1965 war was as climatic as the Israeli victory over the Arabs in 1967. A further similarity was that Indian air power had an approximately 5:1 numerical superiority at the start of the conflict. Unlike the Middle East conflict, the Pakistani air victory was achieved to a large degree by air-to-air combat rather than on ground. But it was as absolute as that attained by Israel._
*UK - Air International - November - 1991*
_" the average PAF pilot is almost certainly possessed of superior skills when compared with, say, an average American pilot. As to those who are rated above average, they compare favorably to the very best."_
*Encyclopaedia of Aircraft printed in several countries by Orbis publications - Volume 5*
_"Pakistan's air force gained a remarkable victory over India in this brief 22 day war exploiting its opponents weaknesses in exemplary style - Deeply shaken by reverse, India began an extensive modernisation and training program, meanwhile covering its defeat with effective propaganda smoke screen._
Yoichi Shimatsu, a Japanese journalist and former editor of Japan Times, wrote as follows about LeT and Kargil:

_Blaming the Lahore-based Lashkar is all-too easy since the outfit was once the West Point of the Kashmir insurgency. The Army of the Righteous, as it is known in English, was a paramilitary force par excellence that routinely mauled the Indian Army along the Himalayan ridge that forms the Line of Control of divided Kashmir. In an attack on the strategic town of Kargil in late spring 1999, Lashkar broke through India’s alpine defense line and came close to forcing New Delhi to the negotiating table.

Along the sawtooth LoC, Lashkar is respected by professional soldiers on both side. A Pakistani hero who fought on the Baltistan heights, Corporal Ahmed, told me of his admiration for the stoicism of these jihadis, who wore sandals to battle in the snow. At a checkpoint in Indian-controlled Kargil, an army captain wearing a Sikh turban said frankly that nobody in the Indian Army could fight man-to-man against Lashkar.

Lashkar earned its reputation in clean-fought mountain warfare, pitting lightly armed guerrillas against Indian armor and superior firepower.

In its finest hours, these fighters would never consider the dirty tactics used against civilians in Mumbai, for example, the gangland-style executions using a shot to the back of a kneeling captive’s head. That is more typical of the Mumbai underworld._


...........


Want more ?

.......



> Even if you put all of the wars you have fought together, they are still just a small fraction of the length of time that ordinary Iranians were prepared to fight as conscripts against a mechanized and professional Iraqi army.



Just human waves ... getting owned by a pathetically trained iraqi army...




> Your people OTHO, you just keep on surrendering and making cease-fires even with lightly armed tribal gangs because you are a bunch of weaklings that dont have the stamina to fight wars. You just give up and surrender instead of fighting to the end. This is the legacy you have of being the most pathetic, conquered and defeated people anywhere in the World. Always being ruled by foreigners and having no achievements to your name in any field.



Jusr because over govt wanted peace talks to resolve the issue with terrotists doesnt mean.. we surrendered or have no stamina to fight... we are fighting an insurgency 44 nations or NATO couldnt defeat in 13 years... so stuff it..



> And dont ever try to compare yourselves to us or talk about Persian women. It is beneath an Iranian to comment about what Pakistani people look like because we dont even consider you, let alone would ever think you are worthy of commenting on. Thats just a waste of time for us.



Yes we know what you persians think n do... its called a contract marriage.... or a nose job.


> Dont compare yourself to Black people either. Negro?  Black people are far more physically superior and better looking than Pakistanis. You just reminded me of a sketch by Ariel Spears ripping Pakistanis/Indians to shreds.



I didnt watch youtube... but you are probably too stupid to know the ethnic composition of our country... apart from tht ... i still remember how alexander was resisted by Porus ... the same alexander who married persian royality... burned its capital n got darius killed... who fled the battle...



> Making up your own version of history to try and insult other people over the internet and sooth your inferiority complex is as pathetic as Pakistan's record in tackling poverty and winning wars.



Yes ... its like the fake photoshop supa powa complex... isnt it?



> Rubbish. Pakistanis on average are much weaker, skinnier and lighter-boned than Middle Eastern, European and African peoples.



Yes im sure a parrot nose 5"6 fat persian would know abt it... besides hows the afghan opium these days? the best right?



> And Iranians dont commit suicide. They'd rather fight and win, or fight and be martyred. We are not cowards like you that just surrender or commit suicide at the first sign of trouble like you just admitted your ancestors did, lmao...



Lmao... you were run over by our ancestors aswell the Pakhtuns... ? Us Baluch resisted you... apart from tht what did the arabs?mongols,turks etc do to you? mongols invaded our territory but were always beaten and respulsed... unlike iran... which was ravaged by them n its women sold in markets... historic facts...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thoryalai Zazai

ای ایران said:


> Why would you haved supported those that attacked your country and ruled your people?



Good question....Sultan Mahmoud in particular was an Afghan of Turk origin, from Ghazni (as are many Ghilzai Pashtuns). He brutally repressed and massacred people across today's Pakistan and forcefully converted them into Suni Islam. Afghans naturally revere him for serving our region well, but the mind boggles as to why Pakistanis glorify him today. They do the same with the Ghorids, who built the last Tajik spawned empire and the same with the Abdalis, with Ahmed Shah Abdali - a Kandahari


Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Thats not true. Hamayun did have native allies. I dont have full knowledge about it but i know a fact that ghakkars of westren punjab were allies of babur and humayun ,and enemies of Afghans. Mughal faujdars and soldiers in westren punjab used to be from ghakkar and other punjabi tribes .




That maybe so, but in his Baburnama the Mughul ruler clearly expressed his racist disdain for India's natives as well as the general climate therein, with his motivation - as with all Central Asian rulers (including Afghans) – being loot and plunder. Nostalgic historical revisionism will neither help the Indians, Pakistanis nor greater Central Asia. We must all acknowledge brutal injustices for what they were, if we’re ever going to evolve into something better. Wrong is wrong, not matter if carried out by “Muslims” or any other people...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thoryalai Zazai

halupridol said:


> u must be Indian
> somebody do a id check...



...will you stop yanking their chains, for only the Taliban can be the real Afghans and all Afghans sounding otherwise MUST be imposters at the service of India's RAW  ....I've been waiting for that one and presto, it had to come from an Indian instead. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Thoryalai Zazai said:


> ...will you stop yanking their chains, for only the Taliban can be the real Afghans and all Afghans sounding otherwise MUST be imposters at the service of India's RAW  ....I've been waiting for that one and presto, it had to come from an Indian instead. Thanks!



Sir you seem to be good Afghani and doesn't hate Pakistan, which is rare for Afghanis on internet at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thoryalai Zazai

Shabaz Sharif said:


> Sir you seem to be good Afghani and doesn't hate Pakistan, which is rare for Afghanis on internet at least.



Thank you Shabaz jaana, I appreciate that. "Hate" clouds our judgement and destroys the soul…I know this from personal experience. We all need to openly show our red lines, share our views and start pulling ourselves out of the rut. Our people are all stuck with one another, so we can either sharpen our daggers as is the coward’s way, or we can burden ourselves with the hard work of building bridges. I choose the latter, even though our people are effectively at a war-footing with one another. I know for a fact that ordinary people on both sides of the Durand want no part of this and would prefer instead to be left alone to work and earn an honest living. We either assist them or we disregard them as unavoidable collateral.

At the end of the day, we’ve all to answer our maker for our sins. With what face will we be able to justify spreading mischief by playing the devil’s hand? We must earn our stripes as “Muslims”, rather than to go on pretending that our inheritance by virtue of birth rights and names like Mohammed or Abdullah makes us so. It doesn’t.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

ای ایران said:


> He is just making up things. Like you can see in the passage i quoted from Marozzi's book, Temur invaded what is today Pakistan and ravaged the people there, they did not join his army, lol, that is just nonsense. Those 100.000 slaves were rounded up from Temur's campaign in what is now Pakistan before they were marched to the gates of Delhi and massacred. Doesnt matter what their religion was, that is irrelevant.
> .



history professor tell me why would Timur take 100,000 men from Pakistan and kill them in Delhi? Are you that fucking dumb? And another thing the only historical accepted account of forced conversions happened in Iran. When state forcefully converted majority of Iranis from sunnis to Shia not many centuries ago. No such a thing happened in Pakistan.

So Iranis are forcefully converted Shias.

Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A shame really.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Thoryalai Zazai said:


> Good question....Sultan Mahmoud in particular was an Afghan of Turk origin, from Ghazni (as are many Ghilzai Pashtuns). He brutally repressed and massacred people across today's Pakistan and forcefully converted them into Suni Islam. Afghans naturally revere him for serving our region well, but the mind boggles as to why Pakistanis glorify him today. *They do the same with the Ghorids, who built the last Tajik spawned empire* and the same with the Abdalis, with Ahmed Shah Abdali - a Kandahari
> 
> 
> 
> That maybe so, but in his Baburnama the Mughul ruler clearly expressed his racist disdain for India's natives as well as the general climate therein, with his motivation - as with all Central Asian rulers (including Afghans) – being loot and plunder. Nostalgic historical revisionism will neither help the Indians, Pakistanis nor greater Central Asia. We must all acknowledge brutal injustices for what they were, if we’re ever going to evolve into something better. Wrong is wrong, not matter if carried out by “Muslims” or any other people...


ghurids were not tajiks
Ghurids were Pashtuns

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Shabaz Sharif said:


> history professor tell me why would Timur take 100,000 men from Pakistan and kill them in Delhi? Are you that fucking dumb? And another thing the only historical accepted account of forced conversions happened in Iran. When state forcefully converted majority of Iranis from sunnis to Shia not many centuries ago. No such a thing happened in Pakistan.
> 
> So Iranis are forcefully converted Shias.
> 
> Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> A shame really.



Persia got occupied by hotak tribe of pashtuns for this reason, safavids tried to forcibly convert people of kandahar into shiaism. ................Hotaks taught them a brutal lesson, safavids ki hamesha k liye chutti ho gai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anonymus

halupridol said:


> @anonymus
> aap mirchi kyun kar rahe ho,,,,,,pehle se hi ek ne,,,,



AAG mein ghee dalana upna kartavya hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

ای ایران said:


> Another pervert. Stop talking about skin colour and rape, those are just your sad little fantasies that make other people feel dirty to even communicate with you on the net. You clearly have some serious mental problems and a strange fixation on women being raped and tyring to big up Pakistani gypsy people that nobody has ever heard of. Piss off. I can argue with nationalists, but not with perverts.
> 
> 
> 
> So remind me what we were talking about and what your other ID was.



You just can't accept reality that your country is known for foreigners raping its women, and that the men being too cowardly to defend their women from lusty hordes. And how am I a pervert for stating the bitter truth? And how did you "own" our arses? I told you your country's history and you accused me of pervertedness. Trust me, I don't perv after Persian women. I don't want them shedding hair all over my body 

And "gypsy" people killed your beloved Tajik, Muhammad of Ghaur. So that's a really great achievement in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghoul

ای ایران said:


> Talking out of your brown hole again.
> 
> This is from page 264 of Marozzi's book on Temur:
> 
> _"The first skirmish came when Temur's reconnaissance party of seven hundred cavalry was attacked by the forces of Mallu Khan, who was then ruling Delhi through Sultan Mahmud Khan. The Tatars held off the Indians and returned safely to camp, but there were importance consequences. First, Temur had managed to tempt Mallu into battle, albeit little more than a scuffle. This augured well. After the interminable siege of Multan, Temur was minded to take Delhi as quickly as possible. He did not want to be forced to sit and wait for the city to surrender from starvation. Far better to lure Mallu into a pitched battle and settle the issue without delay. *Second, the rush of troops against the Tatars had been met by roars of approval from the hundred thousand Hindus taken prisoner en route to Delhi. Such was the fervour of their reaction, born out of hopes of liberation, that Temur, fearing a rebellion in his rearguard, gave orders for each and every one to be killed on the spot".*_
> 
> And we dont care how Shi'a Islam came to Iran because Islam came to Iran by war from the very beginning so it doesnt matter. It took over 300 years for Iranians to tilt towards being a Muslim majority people because Iranians kept rebelling against Islam until they finally made it their own on their own terms. I thank God anyway that Shi'a Islam did come to Iran which has helped us to stay free from the mindless jihadism and Arabism you see today in places like Syria, Yemen, Afghanistan, Nigeria, Somalia, Pakistan etc
> 
> 
> 
> No they didnt. Afghans only captured Esfahan and stayed there for several years before being kicked out and massacred while they were retreating. Nader Shah then invaded Balochuestan and slaughtered thousands of Balouchis for collaborating with Afghan rebels against the Safavids. Nader Shah then invaded Afghanistan and tottally destroyed the Abdali who were forced to submit to him and send their men to fight as his front line auxiliary. Nader Shah then crushed the Ghilzai Afghans and went on to invade Pakistan crushed them too, and ended up sacking Delhi and giving the Moghals a mortal blow they never recovered from.
> 
> You people are so full of your own spicy curry your brain cells have been fried.



So how are the defenders of Delhi related to modern day Pakistanis and Punjabis for that matter?



ای ایران said:


> Talking out of your brown hole again.
> 
> This is from page 264 of Marozzi's book on Temur:
> 
> _"The first skirmish came when Temur's reconnaissance party of seven hundred cavalry was attacked by the forces of Mallu Khan, who was then ruling Delhi through Sultan Mahmud Khan. The Tatars held off the Indians and returned safely to camp, but there were important consequences. First, Temur had managed to tempt Mallu into battle, albeit little more than a scuffle. This augured well. After the interminable siege of Multan, Temur was minded to take Delhi as quickly as possible. He did not want to be forced to sit and wait for the city to surrender from starvation. Far better to lure Mallu into a pitched battle and settle the issue without delay. *Second, the rush of troops against the Tatars had been met by roars of approval from the hundred thousand Hindus taken prisoner en route to Delhi. Such was the fervour of their reaction, born out of hopes of liberation, that Temur, fearing a rebellion in his rearguard, gave orders for each and every one to be killed on the spot".*_
> 
> And we dont care how Shi'a Islam came to Iran because Islam came to Iran by war from the very beginning so it doesnt matter. It took over 300 years for Iranians to tilt towards being a Muslim majority people because Iranians kept rebelling against Islam until they finally made it their own on their own terms. I thank God anyway that Shi'a Islam did come to Iran which has helped us to stay free from the mindless jihadism and Arabism you see today in places like Syria, Yemen, Afghanistan, Nigeria, Somalia, Pakistan etc
> 
> 
> 
> No they didnt. Afghans only captured Esfahan and stayed there for several years before being kicked out and massacred while they were retreating. Nader Shah then invaded Balochuestan and slaughtered thousands of Balouchis for collaborating with Afghan rebels against the Safavids. Nader Shah then invaded Afghanistan and tottally destroyed the Abdali who were forced to submit to him and send their men to fight as his front line auxiliary. Nader Shah then crushed the Ghilzai Afghans and went on to invade Pakistan, crushed them too, and ended up sacking Delhi and giving the Moghals a mortal blow they never recovered from.
> 
> You people are so full of your own spicy curry your brain cells have been fried.



Nadir Shah was a turk. You are accusing us of being proud of having collaborated with foreign rulers, yet you are being proud of a turkic ruler of Persia? I mean how confused and self contradictory are you? 

And Nadir Shah was supported by Sultan Muqarrab Khan Gakhar of Potohar in his Delhi campaign, after the Gakhar sultan was assured by Nadir Shah that he won't get attacked. Nadir Shah awarded Sultan Muqarrab the title of "nawab".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

ای ایران said:


> Talking out of your brown hole again.
> 
> This is from page 264 of Marozzi's book on Temur:
> 
> _"The first skirmish came when Temur's reconnaissance party of seven hundred cavalry was attacked by the forces of Mallu Khan, who was then ruling Delhi through Sultan Mahmud Khan. The Tatars held off the Indians and returned safely to camp, but there were important consequences. First, Temur had managed to tempt Mallu into battle, albeit little more than a scuffle. This augured well. After the interminable siege of Multan, Temur was minded to take Delhi as quickly as possible. He did not want to be forced to sit and wait for the city to surrender from starvation. Far better to lure Mallu into a pitched battle and settle the issue without delay. *Second, the rush of troops against the Tatars had been met by roars of approval from the hundred thousand Hindus taken prisoner en route to Delhi. Such was the fervour of their reaction, born out of hopes of liberation, that Temur, fearing a rebellion in his rearguard, gave orders for each and every one to be killed on the spot".*_
> 
> And we dont care how Shi'a Islam came to Iran because Islam came to Iran by war from the very beginning so it doesnt matter. It took over 300 years for Iranians to tilt towards being a Muslim majority people because Iranians kept rebelling against Islam until they finally made it their own on their own terms. I thank God anyway that Shi'a Islam did come to Iran which has helped us to stay free from the mindless jihadism and Arabism you see today in places like Syria, Yemen, Afghanistan, Nigeria, Somalia, Pakistan etc
> 
> 
> 
> No they didnt. Afghans only captured Esfahan and stayed there for several years before being kicked out and massacred while they were retreating. Nader Shah then invaded Balochuestan and slaughtered thousands of Balouchis for collaborating with Afghan rebels against the Safavids. Nader Shah then invaded Afghanistan and tottally destroyed the Abdali who were forced to submit to him and send their men to fight as his front line auxiliary. Nader Shah then crushed the Ghilzai Afghans and went on to invade Pakistan, crushed them too, and ended up sacking Delhi and giving the Moghals a mortal blow they never recovered from.
> 
> You people are so full of your own spicy curry your brain cells have been fried.


Nadir shah afshar was not effeminate persian, he was turk.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

ای ایران said:


> Rubbish. Pakistanis on average are much weaker, skinnier and lighter-boned than Middle Eastern, European and African peoples.
> 
> And Iranians dont commit suicide. They'd rather fight and win, or fight and be martyred. We are not cowards like you that just surrender or commit suicide at the first sign of trouble like you just admitted your ancestors did, lmao...



Pakistanis are shorter then North Europeans on average for exemple. But arabs and iranis? You most be smoking some good shit there. While Iranis quickly converted to Shia Islam forcefully because Iranis are meek and cowards. I don't doubt for a second that Israel can turn you guys in to jews if they wanted.

Millions of non-muslims were living in Pakistan before 47, still many millions do. Unlike just 125,000 zorostrians left in the world, and 80% of them in South Asia. Akbar also wanted to impose his own religion called Deni Ellahi, but he quickly had to forget about his plans. I bet he would have been succefull in Iran.

Pakistani muslims are converted by sufis, did invasions played role? Yes they did, they allowed Islamic sufis to preach freerly. Even then many millions still stayed non-muslims because preaching only go so far. While when state forces religion on its meek and coward population then results are there for everyone to see. Another exemple is Pakistani christians, did British forced them to convert? Nope, but if British had not occupied then i doubt christians would have been allowed to preach.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

ای ایران said:


> You're Indians *that were converted to Islam* and became a new country only after World War 2, everybody knows this.



Do not project your forced conversion to Shiasm by Turks on us, Sufi shrines litter every village in our country we chose to convert whereas your ancestors cowered like the pathetic insects they were. Not one instance of any Persian resisting forced conversion to Shia Islam, in fact your nation tends to produce more runners than fighters from the Parsis of India who chose to run instead of fight the Arabs to the political refugees who ran as your Shah did. In fact I would not be surprised if you were yourself a political refugee or at least your parents, most of you bloated in the head Iranians are. 



ای ایران said:


> You're a Pakistani, your people have never been rulers of their own land until the British created your country and "partitioned" you from India. Your country didnt even exist until 1947. Before that you were the most conquered and defeated part of India, always losing to invaders and being ruled by foreigners that you now try to identify with because you are ashamed about historically being the losers among Indians.



Samma Dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Hindu Shahis
Baluch have always been ruled by their tribe leaders
Rai dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
King Porus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ruled over the Paurava Kingdom which was entirely in modern Pakistan

Again keep your bigoted ignorance to yourself.



ای ایران said:


> You were the slaves and servants of the Moghals, not their equals. Babur wrote in his own autobiography that he hated the subcontinent and that your people were ugly and filthy. I dont know why you think you can lie to other people across the internet and act like these foreign empires are apart of your peoples' past achievements when they are not. Moghals have nothing to do with Pakistanis. They were Timurid Turks came from Fergana in what is now Uzbekistan.





ای ایران said:


> About 10 years ago i was sent a copy of Babur's autobiography as a gift and have read through it twice. There wasnt any place called "Punjab" in his day, that name was given to northwest India by a different Moghal king over a century later, and Babur insulted and did not respect the natives that lived in northwest India in his book. Babur wrote about putting to death and beheading many Afghans and Indians in what is now Pakistan and building towers of skulls there as a warning to people not to resist the Turks invasion and to terrorize the locals into submission.
> 
> I have the original hardback version of his book from OUP but you can buy the re-released paperback edition here and read it all for yourself: The Baburnama: Memoirs of Babur, Prince and Emperor (Modern Library Classics): W.M. Thackston Jr.: 9780375761379: Amazon.com: Books



Yes maybe those Pashtun and Punjabis of what is now modern day Pakistan should have ran away like your forefathers and sought asylum in Myanmar or something instead right? Sorry that we did not inherent the inherent Iranian coward trait that you guys have exhibited since being subjugated by the Great Caliph Omar RA. Even today your two Supreme leaders were of foreign origin namely Khameini being an Azeri if not a Syed like he claims and Khomeini ironically having Indian origins.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

@ای ایران

Again i will never understand Irani telling us about being converted. I mean history is proof of who was forcefully converted because Iranis are meek and cowards. Mullahs have brainwashed them to the point that they believe shia-suni is result of Persian-Arab rivalry. World also knows how Mongols treated Iranis like dogs, compare that with when they invaded Pakistan region.

The fact is only 3 centuries ago majority of cowards Iranis were sunnis before forcefully being converted in to Shia islam. I personally was very shocked to learn this, because sunnis are not like that. But as i said even Israel can convert them in to jews if they wanted.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghoul

ای ایران said:


> The defenders might not be, but the 100,000 slaves Temur's army murdered there were taken from Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> He was an Afshar Turcoman from Khorasan, who are Iranians. Half of his army was Persian, the rest were Iranian Turcomans, Kurds, Lurs, Bakhtiaris and Georgians. His later auxiliaries included Turkmens (foreign ones), Abdali Afghans and some North Caucasians.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont give a shit about how Pakistanis became Muslim or Christians or anything else like that. Dont try to compare your peoples crappy and unimportant history to Iran. Everybody knows that Pakistanis are converted from Hendus for two reasons. 1) because you have a caste system and you were at the bottom of it so wanted out, and 2) because for about 1000 years Turks and Afghans kept invading and looting Pakistan and demolishing your temples, kidnapping thousands of you as slaves (hence the name "Hendu kosh" mountains which means "Hendu killer" in Persian) and generally making your ancestors lives miserable because you are such little weaklings that you couldnt resist, ever. So piss off with your curried-up rubbish.



They were and are not ethnic "iranian". They are Oghuz Turks. They are as foreign to Iran as the mughals were and are to India. I don't understand what you're trying to get across. 

And why are you so proud of Timur's killing of 100,000 hindu slaves? I mean it's not like you Iranians were better. After all, he killed everyone in Isfahan didn't he? And also, how's some "Pozzi" guy reliable. Where are you primary sources?

And by Pakistanis, I get you mean Punjabis right? They were mostly converted by Sufi missionaries, that's why most Punjabis are chishti/naqshbandi today. And we couldn't resist ever? Where do you read your history from? Read the history of Rohtas fort to know what real resistance is, which you Iranian are incapable of putting up.



Kataria said:


> You've made several racist comments against Indians in the past too without provocation. Lol at "Curried up chimpanzee". The only chimpanzee here is you. Don't insult Indians again you understand you little hairy troll?



The funny thing is that he believes he's winning this internet argument  He accused me of being perverted after I told him that his country's women were raped by Greeks and Arabs en mass.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghoul

anonymus said:


> It is problem of Pakistanis not Indians. You people always try to trace roots in Arabia and Persia and end up becoming laughing stock. Arabs and Persian trample on you because you have no pride for your ancestry.
> 
> You people are so engrossed with fake history that you people name your missile as ghauri and ghaznavi, people who traumatized current Pakistan. None of them has gone south of Delhi.
> 
> If you people want to name a missile, name it as Aurangzeb or Malik Kafur which actually have penetrated deep into India. Ghaznavi and Ghori worship just shows inferiority complex driven Stockholm Syndrome.



Don't make sweeping generalizations. A lot of Pakistanis are proud of their ancestry. Baloch are proud of being Baloch, Pashtuns are proud of being Pashtuns. Jatts are proud of being jatts. And Arabs and Persians look down upon Indians as well, but unlike you Indians, we Pakistanis don't seek approval of these foreigners, neither do we need to. We're content at being Pakistanis. Period. 

And I also disagree with the naming of missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

^^^@anonymus
Which history are you reading?
Ghaurids went all the way to Bengal through their turkic generals like Aibak. You're playing with semantics lol. Moreover where's somnath once again? Oh yeah it's in Gujarat.
As far as tracing roots is concerned you have hindu fascist parties that are built on 'Aryan' worship lol. Many of you oppress each other based on the gradations of 'Aryan-ness'. You sill have untouchables. You should be the last person to talk about complexes.
And which pakistanis are you talking about? They're a minority. Majority of jatts,gujjars, rajput etc. are proud to be whoever they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

anonymus said:


> It is problem of Pakistanis not Indians. You people always try to trace roots in Arabia and Persia and end up becoming laughing stock. Arabs and Persian trample on you because you have no pride for your ancestry.
> 
> You people are so engrossed with fake history that you people name your missile as ghauri and ghaznavi, people who traumatized current Pakistan. None of them has gone south of Delhi.
> 
> If you people want to name a missile, name it as Aurangzeb or Malik Kafur which actually have penetrated deep into India. Ghaznavi and Ghori worship just shows inferiority complex driven Stockholm Syndrome.



I have written on this forum a hundred times, Ghaznavi, Ghauri and Abdali were Pushtuns..Pakistan's second biggest ethnicity...there are 28 mill pushtuns in Pakistan ...twice the number in Afghanistan which is 12 mill....so Pakistan has every right to use that name...they are ancestors of the second biggest ethnic group in Pakistan..just the way Ranjit singh is a brave and respectable warrior of Punjab...and the land of Pakistan...and no we don't trace any roots in Persia..this is your misconception...as far as Arabic names are concerned...they are religious in nature...rather than cultural...we don't use names of any kings..and royal families..we use the names of companions of Prophets ..etc..eg Al Khalid based on Khalid Bin waleed..or recent operation Zarb-e-Azb...Azb being the sword of Prophet (S.A.W)....zarb meaning strike..so strike of azb..so kindly do your research before speaking out what you have been misinformed by people online.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

anonymus said:


> Probably because he is telling truth and this is the reason that Pakistani could not put up any defence.
> 
> Pakistanis tries to trace their mythical ancestry to Persia or Arabia while the truth is that most of them have origin in Punjab for all of recorded history. If you go back enough you could always trace foreign roots like Persian if you go 3500 years back, Central asian if you go 4000 years, East European if 8000 and Northern European if 20,000 years and African if you go back 80,000 years.
> 
> But it only shows inferiority complex if you do so.



Really because some Pakistanis do have foreign roots, I am a Syed myself and I have gotten genetic tests done that show that my origins are indeed foreign although whether or not I descend from the Prophet himself perhaps God alone knows best. In Sailkot my family members tombs are venerated as shrines by the descendants of those who turned to Islam because of their influence who will attest that they came from outside of Punjab before settling down to spread Islam.

Likewise many others have similar origins and history records that the Muslim dynasties used to invite Turks, Arabs, and Persian to Bharat to settle for a large variety of regions. These became the "Ashraf" upper class of many of these empires. Another example would be the Ghilzais who while are Pashtun today are said to have descended from the Ghorids so why can't Pakistan name their its missile after the Ghorids when we have people who look up to them? Or the Abdalis for that matter since we have more Pashtuns on this side of the Durand than Afghanistan itself.

It shows no inferiority complex because Pakistanis have come to terms with the dark parts of their past, we know we were ruled over by outsiders for large periods but we also know that we are the masters of our own destiny today. If anything you Indians especially your Hindutva bunch need to get over it so worry about them not us. It is your problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

ای ایران said:


> The defenders might not be, but the 100,000 slaves Temur's army murdered there were taken from Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> He was an Afshar Turcoman from Khorasan, who are Iranians. Half of his army was Persian, the rest were Iranian Turcomans, Kurds, Lurs, Bakhtiaris and Georgians. His later auxiliaries included Turkmens (foreign ones), Abdali Afghans and some North Caucasians.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont give a shit about how Pakistanis became Muslim or Christians or anything else like that. Dont try to compare your peoples crappy and unimportant history to Iran. Everybody knows that Pakistanis are converted from Hendus for two reasons. 1) because you have a caste system and you were at the bottom of it so wanted out, and 2) because for about 1000 years Turks and Afghans kept invading and looting Pakistan and demolishing your temples, kidnapping thousands of you as slaves (hence the name "Hendu kosh" mountains which means "Hendu killer" in Persian) and generally making your ancestors lives miserable because you are such little weaklings that you couldnt resist, ever. So piss off with your curried-up rubbish.



Lol...you're such a dumb dude...Pakistan was the center of Bhuddism...today it is in China and south east Asia cuz monks from NW Pak...basically Gandhara civilization went there and spread it there...Eastern side was Hindu...it was an ancient civilization ..Indus Valley civilization...which is indigenous to Pak..and is akin to nile of Egypt....btw Pushtuns kicked your a"""s when Abdali defeated you guys and made Durrani Empire again...as I mentioned Pushtuns are the second biggest ethnic group of Pakistan...
Alexander kicked your Persian Empire's a*s...yet he was defeated in the plains of Punjab by Porus....Oh I forgot...the robe clad Ayatullahs won't let this reality to enter your good for nothing dumb thing that you call your brain..Aww...have they brainwashed you and told you to live in fake glory of your past...too bad...we are a fu***g nuclear power baby...a status which you people could never achieve..and we got it back in 1982...tell me little one..who is the nuclear power Pakistan or Iran...who can kick whose a***s ??? ...btw...I have had considerable Persian curry foods like Lamb Shank, Tass Kabob, Khoresht-e-curry...don't pretend you don't have them....what a douche ....LMAO..you're such an entertainment..would be grabbing a bag of popcorns before reading your next comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thoryalai Zazai

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> ghurids were not tajiks
> Ghurids were Pashtuns




Not true...the Ghorids were spawned from the province of Ghor, hence of "Tajik" origin. 

I’m glad you’ve raised this issue as it reflects a problem among Lar aw Bar Pashtuns with some among our Lar Pashtuns - perhaps unintentionally - causing problems for Afghanistan.

To begin with, the name "Tajik" to describe all Dari speakers in Afghanistan is often misleading, relatively new and many Dari speakers still refuse to be identified with the term, preferring instead their sub-identification with their relevant provinces under the wider "Afghan" umbrella. Ancient northern Afghanistan spoke a language/dialect closely related to Pashto, until the onset of Dari/Farsi, owing to centuries of Persian influence and vice versa. Traditional Afghan nationalists view all Pashtuns and Tajiks as "Afghans" without discrimination. This might help explain why Pashtuns in general do not view the Ghorids as an alien force, but rather that of our own and for good reason. For centuries, Afghanistan’s main political and administrative base stemmed from the north, until ravaged to the ground by Ghengis Khan. Even then, the Tajik King’s courageous son gathered an army of his own among Lar Aw Bar Pashtuns to defeat Ghengis’ army in Parwan. Our shared history as a common people cannot be scoffed at and we’ll not allow it.

After the fall of the Ghorids, many among the leadership moved into Herat and Kandahar, leading some historians to argue that the Abdali tribe in Kandahar and to a lesser extend in Herat was related to them. Either way we Pashtuns of Afghanistan and especially our traditional Nationalist leadership unfailingly view all our people as Afghans and keep reminding us to that end. Even Ashraf Ghani, who is an Ahmedzai and hence from a tribe in Waziristan, also shares a Kabuli bloodline. The Durranis in particular have gone out of their way to accommodate the Northern Alliance for the purpose of national unity. Some of my colleagues, who’ve lately directed plenty of profanities at Zalmai Rasoul, Mahmoud Karzai and Gul Agha Sherzai for joining Dr Abdullah’s camp, are being reminded of the necessity for political assimilation. Even though I personally support Ashraf Ghani, I understand why the leaders supported Dr Abdullah, irrespective of their ability to drag all their constituencies with them. As my Lar Pashtun, I hope you appreciate where I’m coming from and would prefer that you would help rather than hinder our national unity, just as I will respect your own proclaimed pride in being Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thoryalai Zazai

Kataria said:


> Funny thread but keep it between iranians and pakistanis. don't drag us in between



Well, this discussion thread was meant to be about the head of Kandahar's Provisional Police!


----------



## Thoryalai Zazai

halupridol said:


> what is farsiwan?



A Farsiwan is someone who speaks Farsi (Dari/Persian)....we've noticed over the years a concrete effort by the enemy and the ignorant (including the Communists) to drive a wedge between Dari speaking Afghans and Pashto speaking Afghans. Before the wars, our people cared less if their peers were from Badakhshan or Jallalabad, as all were Afghans. In schools, Pashto was a compulsory subject, hence leading many outside of Afghanistan to think everyone is a Pashto speaker. Yet all our traditional elites mostly spoke fluent Dari as they still do, with many not even retaining their ancestral mother tongue, especially among those who were forced to migrate to other nations. With the pressure to adopt other languages for survival, they mostly retained Dari and lost Pashto.

The war however has left its scars...all our traditional leaders have been advised by their Pashto speaking constituencies to re-learn the language for better political levereage, so I know some who are indeed making the effort to relearn their ancestral language. It's not a coencidence that Karzai, Dr Abdullah, Qanuni, and Ashraf Ghani all speak Pashto as well as Dari. Today, it's become a liability for any Afghan political leader to know one language and not the other. It'll take some time for Afghans to return to their norms.

Yet at the same time, a new phenomena is upon us......a large and growing portion of Afghans now speak English, which I see becoming a major language across the country and certainly among the new elite's youth. Given that English is the vehicle for global technology and trade, the youth are adopting it like never before and far more rapidly and in detail than our old elite used to speak French.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

Stick to topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thoryalai Zazai

Manticore said:


> Stick to topic



Apologies...just responding rather than initiating.


----------



## anonymus

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Says the one who was raped by every other nation... the arabs,mongols,turks... n got beaten by greeks... hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> No kid... millions died n millions sacrificed everything for its creation... googles it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35719
> 
> 
> See the map... it was a seperatist civil war... supported by a country 10 times our size... between our both wings... thousands of miles away... to people we had no cultural,ethnic ties... and tht too with a 20 : 1 ratio of indian soldiers n millions of bengalis for months...
> 
> While in Air :
> 
> Even in 1971, Pakistanis inflicted heavy damage on Indian military.
> 
> _"This airforce(the PAF), is second to none"
> "The air war lasted two weeks and the Pakistanis scored a
> three-to-one kill ratio, knocking out 102 Russian-made Indian jets and losing thirty-four airplanes of their own. I'm certain about the figures because I went out several times a day in a chopper and counted the wrecks below." "They were really good, aggressive dogfighters and proficient in gunnery and air combat tactics. I was damned impressed. Those guys just lived and breathed flying. "_
> 
> (General (Retd.) Chuck Yeager (USAF) , Book: Yeager, the
> Autobiography).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. thts coz your an idiot with no knowledge of history... 56% of Kashmir was taken by Pakistan in 48 ... even the Aksai Chin which was ceeded to china was won by us.... 65 was an unannounced attack by india in the dead of the night n this is what the international media reported:
> 
> 
> In 1965,
> _"Pakistan claims to have destroyed something like 1/3rd the Indian Air Force, and foreign observers, who are in a position to know say that Pakistani pilots have claimed even higher kills than this; but the Pakistani Air Force are being scrupulously honest in evaluating these claims. They are crediting Pakistan Air Force only those killings that can be checked from other sources."_
> 
> Roy Meloni,
> American Broadcasting Corporation
> September 15, 1965.
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> *1965 War, the Inside Story by R.D. Pradhan:*
> In Chapter 8 titled "Of Cowardice and Panic", the author describes the *cowardice of Maj. Gen. Niranjan Prasad, the Indian general commanding officer in Lahore sector. When the general was fired upon by Pakistani forces, he "ran away". "On learning that, Lt. Gen. Harbakash Singh and the corps commander drove in a Jonga to the battlefront. Army commander found that the enemy (PAF) air attack had created a havoc on G.T. Road. (Indian) Vehicles were burning and several vehicles of 15 Division abandoned on the road, the drivers having run away, leaving some of the engines still running. Maj. Gen. Niranjan Prasad was hiding in a recently irrigated sugar cane field. As described by Harabakash Singh: "He (Prasad) came out to receive us, with his boots covered with wet mud. He had no head cover, nor was he wearing any badges of his rank. He had stubble on his face, not having shaved." Seeing him in such a stage, Harbakhash Singh asked him: "Whether he was the General Officer commanding a division or a coolie? Why had he removed badges of rank and not shaved? Niranjan Prasad had no answer." *
> 
> Pradhan's book contains many different entries by Indian Defense Minister Y.B. Chavan. A Sept 9, 1965 entry reads:* Had a very hard day on all fronts. Very fierce counter-attacks mounted and we are required to withdraw in Kasur area. COAS was somewhat uncertain of himself. I suggested to him that he should go in forward areas so that he will be in touch of realities. He said he would go next day.*
> 
> In Line of Duty: A Soldier Remembers,* Lt Gen Harbakhsh Singh reveals that not only did Gen Chowdhury play a very small role in the entire campaign, he was so nervous as to be on the verge of losing half of Punjab to Pakistan, including the city of Amritsar. Harbakhsh describes, in clinical detail, how our own offensive in the Lahore sector had come unhinged. The general commanding the division on Ichchogil canal fled in panic, leaving his jeep, its wireless running and the briefcase containing sensitive documents that were then routinely read on Radio Pakistan during the war. Singh wanted to court martial him, Chowdhury let him get away with resignation. *
> According to Shekhar Gupta, the editor of Indian Express, *Harbkhash Singh recounts that a bigger disaster struck a bit to the south where the other division cracked up in assault, just as it encountered a bit of resistance. Several infantry battalions, short on battle inoculation, deserted and Singh gives a hair-raising account – and confirmation of a long-debated rumor – that Chowdhury panicked so badly he ordered him to withdraw to a new defensive line behind the Beas, thereby conceding half of Punjab to Pakistan. Singh describes the conversation with Chowdhury at Ambala where he refused to carry out the order, asking his chief to either put it down in writing or visit the front and take charge of the battle. *
> .................
> 
> The London Daily Mirror reported in 1965:
> 
> *"There is a smell of death in the burning Pakistan sun. For it was here that India's attacking forces came to a dead stop.
> "During the night they threw in every reinforcement they could find. But wave after wave of attacks were repulsed by the Pakistanis"*
> 
> .......................
> 
> _"*India",* said the London Daily Times, *"is being soundly beaten by a nation which is outnumbered by four and a half to one in population and three to one in size of armed forces."*_
> 
> ............................
> 
> 
> In Times reporter Louis Karrar wrote:
> 
> *"Who can defeat a nation which knows how to play hide and seek with death".*
> .............................
> 
> *USA - Aviation week & space technology - December 1968 issue.*
> _"For the PAF, the 1965 war was as climatic as the Israeli victory over the Arabs in 1967. A further similarity was that Indian air power had an approximately 5:1 numerical superiority at the start of the conflict. Unlike the Middle East conflict, the Pakistani air victory was achieved to a large degree by air-to-air combat rather than on ground. But it was as absolute as that attained by Israel._
> *UK - Air International - November - 1991*
> _" the average PAF pilot is almost certainly possessed of superior skills when compared with, say, an average American pilot. As to those who are rated above average, they compare favorably to the very best."_
> *Encyclopaedia of Aircraft printed in several countries by Orbis publications - Volume 5*
> _"Pakistan's air force gained a remarkable victory over India in this brief 22 day war exploiting its opponents weaknesses in exemplary style - Deeply shaken by reverse, India began an extensive modernisation and training program, meanwhile covering its defeat with effective propaganda smoke screen._
> Yoichi Shimatsu, a Japanese journalist and former editor of Japan Times, wrote as follows about LeT and Kargil:
> 
> _Blaming the Lahore-based Lashkar is all-too easy since the outfit was once the West Point of the Kashmir insurgency. The Army of the Righteous, as it is known in English, was a paramilitary force par excellence that routinely mauled the Indian Army along the Himalayan ridge that forms the Line of Control of divided Kashmir. In an attack on the strategic town of Kargil in late spring 1999, Lashkar broke through India’s alpine defense line and came close to forcing New Delhi to the negotiating table.
> 
> Along the sawtooth LoC, Lashkar is respected by professional soldiers on both side. A Pakistani hero who fought on the Baltistan heights, Corporal Ahmed, told me of his admiration for the stoicism of these jihadis, who wore sandals to battle in the snow. At a checkpoint in Indian-controlled Kargil, an army captain wearing a Sikh turban said frankly that nobody in the Indian Army could fight man-to-man against Lashkar.
> 
> Lashkar earned its reputation in clean-fought mountain warfare, pitting lightly armed guerrillas against Indian armor and superior firepower.
> 
> In its finest hours, these fighters would never consider the dirty tactics used against civilians in Mumbai, for example, the gangland-style executions using a shot to the back of a kneeling captive’s head. That is more typical of the Mumbai underworld._
> 
> 
> ...........
> 
> 
> Want more ?
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> Just human waves ... getting owned by a pathetically trained iraqi army...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jusr because over govt wanted peace talks to resolve the issue with terrotists doesnt mean.. we surrendered or have no stamina to fight... we are fighting an insurgency 44 nations or NATO couldnt defeat in 13 years... so stuff it..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know what you persians think n do... its called a contract marriage.... or a nose job.
> 
> 
> I didnt watch youtube... but you are probably too stupid to know the ethnic composition of our country... apart from tht ... i still remember how alexander was resisted by Porus ... the same alexander who married persian royality... burned its capital n got darius killed... who fled the battle...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ... its like the fake photoshop supa powa complex... isnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes im sure a parrot nose 5"6 fat persian would know abt it... besides hows the afghan opium these days? the best right?
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao... you were run over by our ancestors aswell the Pakhtuns... ? Us Baluch resisted you... apart from tht what did the arabs?mongols,turks etc do to you? mongols invaded our territory but were always beaten and respulsed... unlike iran... which was ravaged by them n its women sold in markets... historic facts...




@Manticore 

Why you have not deleted these bunch of lies; when you have deleted my post refuting them.


----------



## halupridol

Thoryalai Zazai said:


> A Farsiwan is someone who speaks Farsi (Dari/Persian)....we've noticed over the years a concrete effort by the enemy and the ignorant (including the Communists) to drive a wedge between Dari speaking Afghans and Pashto speaking Afghans. Before the wars, our people cared less if their peers were from Badakhshan or Jallalabad, as all were Afghans. In schools, Pashto was a compulsory subject, hence leading many outside of Afghanistan to think everyone is a Pashto speaker. Yet all our traditional elites mostly spoke fluent Dari as they still do, with many not even retaining their ancestral mother tongue, especially among those who were forced to migrate to other nations. With the pressure to adopt other languages for survival, they mostly retained Dari and lost Pashto.
> 
> The war however has left its scars...all our traditional leaders have been advised by their Pashto speaking constituencies to re-learn the language for better political levereage, so I know some who are indeed making the effort to relearn their ancestral language. It's not a coencidence that Karzai, Dr Abdullah, Qanuni, and Ashraf Ghani all speak Pashto as well as Dari. Today, it's become a liability for any Afghan political leader to know one language and not the other. It'll take some time for Afghans to return to their norms.
> 
> Yet at the same time, a new phenomena is upon us......a large and growing portion of Afghans now speak English, which I see becoming a major language across the country and certainly among the new elite's youth. Given that English is the vehicle for global technology and trade, the youth are adopting it like never before and far more rapidly and in detail than our old elite used to speak French.


 thanks for d informative post....
and a Pakistani calling u farsiwan as an insult is plain irony,,,if u consider there national anthem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Thoryalai Zazai said:


> Not true...the Ghorids were spawned from the province of Ghor, hence of "Tajik" origin.
> 
> I’m glad you’ve raised this issue as it reflects a problem among Lar aw Bar Pashtuns with some among our Lar Pashtuns - perhaps unintentionally - causing problems for Afghanistan.
> 
> To begin with, the name "Tajik" to describe all Dari speakers in Afghanistan is often misleading, relatively new and many Dari speakers still refuse to be identified with the term, preferring instead their sub-identification with their relevant provinces under the wider "Afghan" umbrella. Ancient northern Afghanistan spoke a language/dialect closely related to Pashto, until the onset of Dari/Farsi, owing to centuries of Persian influence and vice versa. Traditional Afghan nationalists view all Pashtuns and Tajiks as "Afghans" without discrimination. This might help explain why Pashtuns in general do not view the Ghorids as an alien force, but rather that of our own and for good reason. For centuries, Afghanistan’s main political and administrative base stemmed from the north, until ravaged to the ground by Ghengis Khan. Even then, the Tajik King’s courageous son gathered an army of his own among Lar Aw Bar Pashtuns to defeat Ghengis’ army in Parwan. Our shared history as a common people cannot be scoffed at and we’ll not allow it.
> 
> After the fall of the Ghorids, many among the leadership moved into Herat and Kandahar, leading some historians to argue that the Abdali tribe in Kandahar and to a lesser extend in Herat was related to them. Either way we Pashtuns of Afghanistan and especially our traditional Nationalist leadership unfailingly view all our people as Afghans and keep reminding us to that end. Even Ashraf Ghani, who is an Ahmedzai and hence from a tribe in Waziristan, also shares a Kabuli bloodline. The Durranis in particular have gone out of their way to accommodate the Northern Alliance for the purpose of national unity. Some of my colleagues, who’ve lately directed plenty of profanities at Zalmai Rasoul, Mahmoud Karzai and Gul Agha Sherzai for joining Dr Abdullah’s camp, are being reminded of the necessity for political assimilation. Even though I personally support Ashraf Ghani, I understand why the leaders supported Dr Abdullah, irrespective of their ability to drag all their constituencies with them. As my Lar Pashtun, I hope you appreciate where I’m coming from and would prefer that you would help rather than hinder our national unity, just as I will respect your own proclaimed pride in being Pakistani.


Its obvious you didnt read the article, you are under iranian propaganda
And there are many sub-tribes with ahmadzai name. My marwat tribe also has a branch by name of ahmadzai. Ashraf ghani is not ahmadzai of wazir , he is ahmadzai of ghilzai.
Who are dude? You dont seem pashtun to me. Are you a tajik?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

_1.Afghanistan has always refused to accept the Durand Line. She had opposed Pakistan's entry into UNO. Her Intel was used by the Americans to assassinate Liaqat Ali Khan. She perceives she will loose a big chunk of land by accepting the Durand. The present border is not what the Durand Line border was.Making Durand Line the international border will mean 7-10% of Afghan territory will seceded into Pakistan.

2. That is not all. There are extreme elements in Afghanistan who have claimed all territory up to Attock saying Peshawar had been the summer capital of the country before the British came.

3.The Red is the original Durand Line. The white is the present Pak-Afghan border. This is a vexing issue which Iskandar MIrza and Ayub had sought to solve and ought to be addressed seriously by both nations._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B+ Dracula

asad71 said:


> 1.Afghanistan has always refused to accept the Durand Line. She had opposed Pakistan's entry into UNO. Her Intel was used by the Americans to assassinate Liaqat Ali Khan. She perceives she will loose a big chunk of land by accepting the Durand. The present border is not what the Durand Line border was.Making Durand Line the international border will mean 7-10% of Afghan territory will seceded into Pakistan.
> 2. That is not all. There are extreme elements in Afghanistan who have claimed all territory up to Attock saying Peshawar had been the summer capital of the country before the British came.
> 3.The Red is the original Durand Line. The white is the present Pak-Afghan border. This is a vexing issue which Iskandar MIrza and Ayub had sought to solve and ought to be addressed seriously by both nations.


WAITING LIST.....next 2 Decade that all area will be called PAKISTAN


----------



## asad71

mAsT bAbA said:


> WAITING LIST.....next 2 Decade that all area will be called PAKISTAN


Informed the Soviets were pulling out of Afghanistan, Gen Zia, after offering two raqats of prayers, had exclaimed that a new era of establishing many Pakistans had dawned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

asad71 said:


> Informed the Soviets were pulling out of Afghanistan, Gen Zia, after offering two raqats of prayers, had exclaimed that a new era of establishing many Pakistans had dawned.


My comments will create some problems, bcoz some of us analyzing scenario with only current politics, If you see in more than 20/30 years above, nothing seemz impossible
In 1936 elections, muslim league was defeated terribly but in next 9 Years we saw 2 countries emerged in East & West

_On January 28, 1933, Choudhary Rahmat Ali voiced his ideas in the pamphlet entitled "Now or Never; Are We to Live or Perish Forever?" The word 'Pakstan' referred to "the five Northern units of India, viz. : Punjab, North-West Frontier Province (Afghan Province), Kashmir, Sind and Baluchistan"". By the end of 1933, the word "Pakistan" became common vocabulary where an “I” was added to ease pronunciation (as in Afghan-i-stan). In a subsequent book Rehmat Ali discussed the etymology in further detail. "Pakistan' is both a Persian and an Urdu word. It is composed of letters taken from the names of all our South Asia homelands; that is, Punjab, Afghania, Kashmir, Sindh and Balochistan. It means the land of the Pure"._


----------



## Thoryalai Zazai

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Its obvious you didnt read the article, you are under iranian propaganda
> And there are many sub-tribes with ahmadzai name. My marwat tribe also has a branch by name of ahmadzai. Ashraf ghani is not ahmadzai of wazir , he is ahmadzai of ghilzai.
> Who are dude? You dont seem pashtun to me. Are you a tajik?



What is obvious here is that I'm an Afghan and you're a Pakistani.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Thoryalai Zazai said:


> What is obvious here is that I'm an Afghan and you're a Pakistani.


Even a tajik is Afghan by nationality


----------



## Thoryalai Zazai

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Even a tajik is Afghan by nationality



Do I strike you as someone in need of your approval? If it make it easier on you to view me as a Tajik, then by all means, I'll be the Tajik....or a Hazara....or a Turkoman...or an Uzbek...


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Thoryalai Zazai said:


> Do I strike you as someone in need of your approval? If it make it easier on you to view me as a Tajik, then by all means, I'll be the Tajik....or a Hazara....or a Turkoman...or an Uzbek...



Ghusa kega ma. Sta da dey Farsiwan mubarak sha, kho ma makh key pakhtano history sara lobay na kaway. Allama habibi kho pejanay kana?, aye sta hewad na da, oogora che ghauri bare key sta wayi.


----------



## Orakzai

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Yeah right, throwing out a decade long insurgency in Afghanistan was a real help. How did Pakistan stood by them? By accepting refugees, which it was bound to accept due to international law? And what price? Was there no drug smuggling in Pakistan before war, no gun culture, FATA did not exist before the war?


it amazes me to see an indian shows there sympathy to afghans while they themselves were the biggest supporters of Russians when they invaded afghanistan? forgot about that??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Darth Vader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=691721730864356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He opened his mouth against Punjab which is Part of Pakistan arnt the afg forgetting 1 thing these Same Punjabi or Pakistani Sheltered them when they were thrown out of their own houses in Afg.



Afghan General hatred is Pakistanis success of superiority, in this case Punjabis the bravehearts.


----------



## mr42O

Most of afghans use bad language for Pakistani despite lived and taken shelter in Pakistan for decades. Still there are like 4million+ refugees in Pakistan. Many are involved in crimes and done harm to Pakistani society. They are involved in smuggling all kind of stuffs from weapons to clothes. But off course there are others who live like good citizens.

Why not all these afghans do us favour and move to India ? And Indians why not u take all off them. I have seen how afghans struggle to get visa here in Europe and many of them work for Asian society specially Pakistani and yet they spiut venom against Pakistanis


----------



## Skywalker

@mr420.....mate it's in their blood to spit venom against their saviours...no matter what you do for them they always back stab you. Thanks to zia we are suffering from them.


----------



## Menace2Society

Should have let Soviet Union invade and cut a deal with them like the Iranians did and left their neighbors to be conquered.

Instead we risked our stability to fight with our 'brothers' and this how they repay us back.

Just for this PA should raze the Afghan border towns to the ground. Too much restraint and too much blood has been shed. F**k them all.


----------



## karakoram

Afghan are the most hypocritical nation in the world. I am pakhtoon i spend time with them i know there mentality they love india they hate pakistan we should throw these ba***ts from where they belong afghanistan. Bloody smugglers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

